# I finished the Favorite Picker.



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 26, 2020)

I went through the Four Hour task of completing the Favorite Picker. (When your quarantined you have a lot of time on your hands i guess).

Please feel free to make as many weird comments and observations, compile the data, predict what pokemon will be my next favorite, do stupid scientist things, what ever. Do as you like.
Favorite List

Btw a few notes.

Pokemon
1-24 | Are my absolute FAVORITES i cannot live without them.
25-48 | Are Pokemon I really love and often have on my team in pokemon games.
49-108 | Pokemon i love a lot, like the design they're really cool, Almost all these pokemon have been on my team in a pokemon game at some point.
109-228 | Pokemon i like a good deal, I would have no problem using any of these pokemon and really do enjoy them.
229-468 | Pokemon i Like, i enjoy most of these pokemon a good deal for whatever reason.
469-612 | Pokemon i tolerate or think are cute, these ones i don't really have a problem with but feel kind of meh, usually legendaries or second evolutions i don't mind, sometimes baby or first evolutions that i think are cute.
613-888 | again, i usually tolerate these. Some i only enjoy for they're competitive aspect. I messed up a bit and the accuracy of where they place as far as favorites go is a little bit off.
889-1032 | I dislike most of these pokemon or only slightly tolerate them.
1032-1077 | I hate these ones and i wish they did not exist.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 26, 2020)

Haha, I'm always so impressed when people actually do this.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 26, 2020)

I also finished the marquee of doom like 10 minutes ago


----------



## storm (Mar 26, 2020)

I am very curious about your most hated pokemon! can you go into some of the reasons why they're ranked as they are? (feel free to just go through a few, I imagine explaining why all 35 have your ire would take a lot of time)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 27, 2020)

-Carmamel Alcremie because i hate Caramel (But i love all other Alcremies, but Caramel is just disgusting)
-Pachirisu because a jerk i used to know loved pachirisu
-Spearow and Fearow because their designs aren't very good (in my opinion)
-Miltank because it's just kind of weird.
-Jinx because it's also weird and a little bit objectifying 
-AND WOOBAT and SWOOBAT because their design is awful, they're weird pokemon to begin with, their dex entries are weird and i just... i just hate them


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 30, 2020)

WOW!!! :O Such dedication to all thing pokemon in this list!!! :) You rated every single one. That must not of been easy.

Also you're top two favorites being Mega Lucario and Lucario makes me super happy. we gotta be friends :P


----------



## JHG (Mar 3, 2021)

Man, that is some commitment!
I guess Calyrex will be average to you...


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 3, 2021)

Whoa thanks for reminding me of this thread, i should probably do it all over again since my favorites have changed a bunch  calyrex is my beloved


----------



## GhostTrainerZac (May 6, 2021)

I did a top 60 for now. HERE


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 6, 2021)

Primarina!


----------



## JHG (Sep 15, 2021)

Mine's only about a fifth this size. Although, I'm giving myself an easier time with the Favorite Pokemon Picker by lumping regional variants into their predecessors and excluding transformations like Mega Evolutions.


----------



## JHG (Oct 29, 2021)

I guess we’re not gonna get along because here’s my list: https://www.dragonflycave.com/favor...qHcHnHBJxHFJsM2NuINH7ItEoLoFTKeKwBmM-DwF4E8Lj


----------



## JHG (Mar 12, 2022)

I'm guessing Kleavor, Wrydeer, and Basculegion will rank high.


----------



## idontknow (May 20, 2022)

I've been trying to create a favorite picker going by just the basic usage mentioned on this page. It doesn't seem to be working quite right. Any thoughts on what I might be doing wrong? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Murkrow (May 20, 2022)

idontknow said:


> I've been trying to create a favorite picker going by just the basic usage mentioned on this page. It doesn't seem to be working quite right. Any thoughts on what I might be doing wrong? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


Could you give any details on how it isn't working right? Such as what you're seeing vs. what you expect to see?


----------



## idontknow (May 20, 2022)

I entered some items just like it says to between the square brackets mentioned.  Nothing shows up to be picked.  It's supposed to be text with no pictures (at least for now).  The picture shown here is what has come up so far.


----------



## Murkrow (May 21, 2022)

Could you share what you've put between the square brackets? I've put the below and they're showing up for me:


```
var items = [
    {id: '1', name: 'Option One'},
    {id: '2', name: 'Option Two'},
    {id: '3', name: 'Option Three'},
    {id: '4', name: 'Option Four'},
    {id: '5', name: 'Option Five'},
    {id: '6', name: 'Option Six'},
    {id: '7', name: 'Option Seven'}
];
```


----------



## idontknow (May 21, 2022)

```
var items = [
    //     {id: 'bird', name: 'Phoenix'},
    {id: 'part', name: 'Edge'},
    {id: 'wet', name: 'Maya'},
    {id: 'zzz', name: 'Donkey'},
{id: 'abc', name: 'Kong'},
{id: 'acc', name: 'Country'},
{id: 'adc', name: 'Super'},
{id: 'aec', name: 'Mario'},
{id: 'afc', name: 'World'},
{id: 'agc', name: 'Legend'},
{id: 'ahc', name: 'Zelda'},
{id: 'afic', name: 'Vanilla'},
{id: 'afj', name: 'Chocolate'},
{id: 'afk', name: 'Twotone'},
{id: 'afl', name: 'Strawberry'},
{id: 'afm', name: 'Blueberry'},
{id: 'afn', name: 'Cramped'},
{id: 'afo', name: 'Cranberry'},
{id: 'afp', name: 'Tuna'},
{id: 'afq', name: 'Jello'},
{id: 'afs', name: 'Sigma'},
{id: 'aft', name: 'Zeta'},
{id: 'afv', name: 'Beta'},
{id: 'afx', name: 'Gamma'},
{id: 'afz', name: 'Kronk'},
{id: 'bfc', name: 'Groove'},
{id: 'cfc', name: 'Plate'},
{id: 'dfc', name: 'Dartz'},
{id: 'efc', name: 'Darts'},
{id: 'sfc', name: 'King'},
{id: 'mfc', name: 'Atlantis'},
{id: 'nfc', name: 'Barkwood'},
{id: 'ofc', name: 'Tent'},
{id: 'pfc', name: 'Lasagna'},
{id: 'qfc', name: 'Bacon'}
];
```
I was trying to think of some random items (in order to test it first) and that's what came to mind.


----------



## Murkrow (May 21, 2022)

That's working for me. Could it be that javascript is disabled in your browser? When I disable it I get a result similar to you.

If that isn't the problem you might want to open the developer tools (by pressing ctrl + shift + i in chrome and firefox) and see if there's any errors logged in the console.


----------



## idontknow (May 21, 2022)

JavaScript is showing up as allowed.  I used the developer tools as you suggested and found the following:

Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected token '<'
picker-ui.js:8 

Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected token '<'
picker-ui.js:8

Uncaught ReferenceError: picker is not defined
at Code.html:275:16
Code.html:275

The Reference Error in the Code.html is:


```
var myPicker = new picker.Picker({
    items: items
});
```
The first line is the Reference Error.  I also included the two lines that follow it.

I'm using Microsoft Edge if that's any help.


----------



## Butterfree (May 22, 2022)

What does your picker-ui.js file look like?


----------



## idontknow (May 22, 2022)

I don't know what it looks like.  I can't seem to open it.  Also, the same problem applies to the picker.js file.  This error message shows up when I try to open either of the two.


----------



## Butterfree (May 24, 2022)

idontknow said:


> I don't know what it looks like.  I can't seem to open it.  Also, the same problem applies to the picker.js file.  This error message shows up when I try to open either of the two.
> 
> View attachment 1149


You need to open it in a text editor like Notepad - just double-clicking the file will try to run it by itself, which is not what you want.


----------



## idontknow (May 25, 2022)

This is what the picker-ui.js file looks like. 


```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html lang="en" data-color-mode="auto" data-light-theme="light" data-dark-theme="dark" data-a11y-animated-images="system">
  <head>
    <meta charset="utf-8">
  <link rel="dns-prefetch" href="https://github.githubassets.com">
  <link rel="dns-prefetch" href="https://avatars.githubusercontent.com">
  <link rel="dns-prefetch" href="https://github-cloud.s3.amazonaws.com">
  <link rel="dns-prefetch" href="https://user-images.githubusercontent.com/">
  <link rel="preconnect" href="https://github.githubassets.com" crossorigin>
  <link rel="preconnect" href="https://avatars.githubusercontent.com">



  <link crossorigin="anonymous" media="all" integrity="sha512-IVVa++hW3DBYJnNsmMMiUwt96BJ1mjUpGNDRWeui5BY1iA04E58M5NujgomnZU9R9DB+H99IlE7a+9b5XlO25g==" rel="stylesheet" href="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/light-21555afbe856.css" /><link crossorigin="anonymous" media="all" integrity="sha512-1KkMNn8M/al/dtzBLupRwkIOgnA9MWkm8oxS+solP87jByEvY/g4BmoxLihRogKcX1obPnf4Yp7dI0ZTWO+ljg==" rel="stylesheet" href="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/dark-d4a90c367f0c.css" /><link data-color-theme="dark_dimmed" crossorigin="anonymous" media="all" integrity="sha512-cZa7DZqvMBwD236uzEunO/G1dvw8/QftyT2UtLWKQFEy0z0eq0R5WPwqVME+3NSZG1YaLJAaIqtU+m0zWf/6SQ==" rel="stylesheet" data-href="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/dark_dimmed-7196bb0d9aaf.css" /><link data-color-theme="dark_high_contrast" crossorigin="anonymous" media="all" integrity="sha512-WVoKqJ4y1nLsdNH4RkRT5qrM9+n9RFe1RHSiTnQkBf5TSZkJEc9GpLpTIS7T15EQaUQBJ8BwmKvwFPVqfpTEIQ==" rel="stylesheet" data-href="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/dark_high_contrast-595a0aa89e32.css" /><link data-color-theme="dark_colorblind" crossorigin="anonymous" media="all" integrity="sha512-XpAMBMSRZ6RTXgepS8LjKiOeNK3BilRbv8qEiA/M3m+Q4GoqxtHedOI5BAZRikCzfBL4KWYvVzYZSZ8Gp/UnUg==" rel="stylesheet" data-href="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/dark_colorblind-5e900c04c491.css" /><link data-color-theme="light_colorblind" crossorigin="anonymous" media="all" integrity="sha512-3HF2HZ4LgEIQm77yOzoeR20CX1n2cUQlcywscqF4s+5iplolajiHV7E5ranBwkX65jN9TNciHEVSYebQ+8xxEw==" rel="stylesheet" data-href="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/light_colorblind-dc71761d9e0b.css" /><link data-color-theme="light_high_contrast" crossorigin="anonymous" media="all" integrity="sha512-+J8j3T0kbK9/sL3zbkCfPtgYcRD4qQfRbT6xnfOrOTjvz4zhr0M7AXPuE642PpaxGhHs1t77cTtieW9hI2K6Gw==" rel="stylesheet" data-href="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/light_high_contrast-f89f23dd3d24.css" /><link data-color-theme="light_tritanopia" crossorigin="anonymous" media="all" integrity="sha512-AQeAx5wHQAXNf0DmkvVlHYwA3f6BkxunWTI0GGaRN57GqD+H9tW8RKIKlopLS0qGaC54seFsPc601GDlqIuuHg==" rel="stylesheet" data-href="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/light_tritanopia-010780c79c07.css" /><link data-color-theme="dark_tritanopia" crossorigin="anonymous" media="all" integrity="sha512-+u5pmgAE0T03d/yI6Ha0NWwz6Pk0W6S6WEfIt8veDVdK8NTjcMbZmQB9XUCkDlrBoAKkABva8HuGJ+SzEpV1Uw==" rel="stylesheet" data-href="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/dark_tritanopia-faee699a0004.css" />
    <link crossorigin="anonymous" media="all" integrity="sha512-k3aVNggR7T04hK5pHoeVGZhCZZO42INzzNenyIciOHv1PT5WojMxynVmQ43IP/eotRiG98wjY5WMgS7GqImLsQ==" rel="stylesheet" href="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/frameworks-937695360811.css" />
    <link crossorigin="anonymous" media="all" integrity="sha512-3uwZDsrphQxpuDwLmecoJ/1dN6v+E1uvYqFY8zlZD+GlPKRJZXCP/QhO1MZGARJpFNG66SnS5BgV+VlrofdutQ==" rel="stylesheet" href="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/behaviors-deec190ecae9.css" />
  <link crossorigin="anonymous" media="all" integrity="sha512-7IJmKQ+UuHbW0jikn65NK7GPXj4nX7QVv6KbQEhEFS1mypjAOdJ9IvwVUrcrthT1CES6o6xbG8RnDiBlY/rbDQ==" rel="stylesheet" href="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/blob-ec8266290f94.css" />
<link crossorigin="anonymous" media="all" integrity="sha512-XrBzDwsFSNZA7+5mHyLLeYKLVSbu4+rkXjF+zi5AhUvOfhOgei30AhKXkrSMAhw8ISnuv7swYLyZBeK7fMsTtQ==" rel="stylesheet" href="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/github-5eb0730f0b05.css" />

    <meta name="optimizely-datafile" content="{&quot;groups&quot;: [], &quot;environmentKey&quot;: &quot;production&quot;, &quot;rollouts&quot;: [], &quot;typedAudiences&quot;: [], &quot;projectId&quot;: &quot;16737760170&quot;, &quot;variables&quot;: [], &quot;featureFlags&quot;: [], &quot;experiments&quot;: [{&quot;status&quot;: &quot;Running&quot;, &quot;audienceIds&quot;: [], &quot;variations&quot;: [{&quot;variables&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20667381018&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;control&quot;}, {&quot;variables&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20680930759&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;treatment&quot;}], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20652570897&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;project_genesis&quot;, &quot;layerId&quot;: &quot;20672300363&quot;, &quot;trafficAllocation&quot;: [{&quot;entityId&quot;: &quot;20667381018&quot;, &quot;endOfRange&quot;: 5000}, {&quot;entityId&quot;: &quot;20680930759&quot;, &quot;endOfRange&quot;: 10000}], &quot;forcedVariations&quot;: {&quot;83356e17066d336d1803024138ecb683&quot;: &quot;treatment&quot;, &quot;18e31c8a9b2271332466133162a4aa0d&quot;: &quot;treatment&quot;, &quot;10f8ab3fbc5ebe989a36a05f79d48f32&quot;: &quot;treatment&quot;, &quot;1686089f6d540cd2deeaec60ee43ecf7&quot;: &quot;treatment&quot;}}, {&quot;status&quot;: &quot;Running&quot;, &quot;audienceIds&quot;: [], &quot;variations&quot;: [{&quot;variables&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21440190065&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;control_b&quot;}, {&quot;variables&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21439580309&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;treatment_d&quot;}], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21435481980&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;_260_contact_sales_redesign&quot;, &quot;layerId&quot;: &quot;21431681200&quot;, &quot;trafficAllocation&quot;: [{&quot;entityId&quot;: &quot;21440190065&quot;, &quot;endOfRange&quot;: 5000}, {&quot;entityId&quot;: &quot;21439580309&quot;, &quot;endOfRange&quot;: 10000}], &quot;forcedVariations&quot;: {}}, {&quot;status&quot;: &quot;Running&quot;, &quot;audienceIds&quot;: [], &quot;variations&quot;: [{&quot;variables&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21427950901&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;control&quot;}, {&quot;variables&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21429710665&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;beginner&quot;}, {&quot;variables&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21437291543&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;upstart&quot;}], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21445030708&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;_259_zero_user_dashboard&quot;, &quot;layerId&quot;: &quot;21434011841&quot;, &quot;trafficAllocation&quot;: [{&quot;entityId&quot;: &quot;21427950901&quot;, &quot;endOfRange&quot;: 3334}, {&quot;entityId&quot;: &quot;21427950901&quot;, &quot;endOfRange&quot;: 5000}, {&quot;entityId&quot;: &quot;21427950901&quot;, &quot;endOfRange&quot;: 8333}, {&quot;entityId&quot;: &quot;21427950901&quot;, &quot;endOfRange&quot;: 10000}], &quot;forcedVariations&quot;: {&quot;3c64268131793aa297119a343c19e345&quot;: &quot;beginner&quot;, &quot;95b24126db31ea8693c0fe5ea9f53b65&quot;: &quot;beginner&quot;, &quot;086e2abe64e9101112af53b95d2d90b9&quot;: &quot;upstart&quot;, &quot;bae688df9d297afac98e2d254e912ada&quot;: &quot;control&quot;, &quot;6c2cfda7c41396fcc31a4db759a42b94&quot;: &quot;beginner&quot;, &quot;16ed2b4ff7de02663b7c606309695916&quot;: &quot;control&quot;, &quot;1971768911.1635962195&quot;: &quot;beginner&quot;, &quot;830bf802470ec6c9c5800c99d8e57445&quot;: &quot;beginner&quot;}}], &quot;version&quot;: &quot;4&quot;, &quot;audiences&quot;: [{&quot;conditions&quot;: &quot;[\&quot;or\&quot;, {\&quot;match\&quot;: \&quot;exact\&quot;, \&quot;name\&quot;: \&quot;$opt_dummy_attribute\&quot;, \&quot;type\&quot;: \&quot;custom_attribute\&quot;, \&quot;value\&quot;: \&quot;$opt_dummy_value\&quot;}]&quot;, &quot;id&quot;: &quot;$opt_dummy_audience&quot;, &quot;name&quot;: &quot;Optimizely-Generated Audience for Backwards Compatibility&quot;}], &quot;anonymizeIP&quot;: true, &quot;sdkKey&quot;: &quot;WTc6awnGuYDdG98CYRban&quot;, &quot;attributes&quot;: [{&quot;id&quot;: &quot;16822470375&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;user_id&quot;}, {&quot;id&quot;: &quot;17143601254&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;spammy&quot;}, {&quot;id&quot;: &quot;18175660309&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;organization_plan&quot;}, {&quot;id&quot;: &quot;18813001570&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;is_logged_in&quot;}, {&quot;id&quot;: &quot;19073851829&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;geo&quot;}, {&quot;id&quot;: &quot;20175462351&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;requestedCurrency&quot;}, {&quot;id&quot;: &quot;20785470195&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;country_code&quot;}], &quot;botFiltering&quot;: false, &quot;accountId&quot;: &quot;16737760170&quot;, &quot;events&quot;: [{&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;17911811441&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;hydro_click.dashboard.teacher_toolbox_cta&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18124116703&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;submit.organizations.complete_sign_up&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18145892387&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;no_metric.tracked_outside_of_optimizely&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18178755568&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.org_onboarding_checklist.add_repo&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18180553241&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;submit.repository_imports.create&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18186103728&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.help.learn_more_about_repository_creation&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18188530140&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;test_event&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18191963644&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.empty_org_repo_cta.transfer_repository&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18195612788&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.empty_org_repo_cta.import_repository&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18210945499&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.org_onboarding_checklist.invite_members&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18211063248&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.empty_org_repo_cta.create_repository&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18215721889&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.org_onboarding_checklist.update_profile&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18224360785&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.org_onboarding_checklist.dismiss&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18234832286&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;submit.organization_activation.complete&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18252392383&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;submit.org_repository.create&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18257551537&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;submit.org_member_invitation.create&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18259522260&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;submit.organization_profile.update&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18564603625&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;view.classroom_select_organization&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18568612016&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.classroom_sign_in_click&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18572592540&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;view.classroom_name&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18574203855&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.classroom_create_organization&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18582053415&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.classroom_select_organization&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18589463420&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.classroom_create_classroom&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18591323364&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.classroom_create_first_classroom&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18591652321&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.classroom_grant_access&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18607131425&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;view.classroom_creation&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;18831680583&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;upgrade_account_plan&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;19064064515&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.signup&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;19075373687&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.view_account_billing_page&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;19077355841&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.dismiss_signup_prompt&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;19079713938&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.contact_sales&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;19120963070&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.compare_account_plans&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;19151690317&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.upgrade_account_cta&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;19424193129&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.open_account_switcher&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;19520330825&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.visit_account_profile&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;19540970635&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.switch_account_context&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;19730198868&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;submit.homepage_signup&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;19820830627&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.homepage_signup&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;19988571001&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.create_enterprise_trial&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20036538294&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.create_organization_team&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20040653299&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.input_enterprise_trial_form&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20062030003&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.continue_with_team&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20068947153&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.create_organization_free&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20086636658&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.signup_continue.username&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20091648988&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.signup_continue.create_account&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20103637615&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.signup_continue.email&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20111574253&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.signup_continue.password&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20120044111&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;view.pricing_page&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20152062109&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;submit.create_account&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20165800992&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;submit.upgrade_payment_form&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20171520319&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;submit.create_organization&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20222645674&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.recommended_plan_in_signup.discuss_your_needs&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20227443657&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;submit.verify_primary_user_email&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20234607160&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.recommended_plan_in_signup.try_enterprise&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20238175784&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.recommended_plan_in_signup.team&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20239847212&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.recommended_plan_in_signup.continue_free&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20251097193&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;recommended_plan&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20438619534&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.pricing_calculator.1_member&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20456699683&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.pricing_calculator.15_members&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20467868331&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.pricing_calculator.10_members&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20476267432&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.trial_days_remaining&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20476357660&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.discover_feature&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20479287901&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.pricing_calculator.custom_members&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20481107083&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.recommended_plan_in_signup.apply_teacher_benefits&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20483089392&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.pricing_calculator.5_members&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [&quot;20652570897&quot;], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20484283944&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.onboarding_task&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20484996281&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.recommended_plan_in_signup.apply_student_benefits&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20486713726&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.onboarding_task_breadcrumb&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20490791319&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.upgrade_to_enterprise&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20491786766&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.talk_to_us&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20494144087&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.dismiss_enterprise_trial&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [&quot;20652570897&quot;], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20499722759&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;completed_all_tasks&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [&quot;20652570897&quot;], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20500710104&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;completed_onboarding_tasks&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20513160672&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.read_doc&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [&quot;20652570897&quot;], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20516196762&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;actions_enabled&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20518980986&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.dismiss_trial_banner&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20535446721&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.issue_actions_prompt.dismiss_prompt&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20557002247&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.issue_actions_prompt.setup_workflow&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20595070227&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.pull_request_setup_workflow&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20626600314&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.seats_input&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20642310305&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.decrease_seats_number&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20662990045&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.increase_seats_number&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20679620969&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.public_product_roadmap&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20761240940&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.dismiss_survey_banner&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20767210721&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.take_survey&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [&quot;20652570897&quot;], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20795281201&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.archive_list&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [&quot;21435481980&quot;], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20966790249&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;contact_sales.submit&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20996500333&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;contact_sales.existing_customer&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;20996890162&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;contact_sales.blank_message_field&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21000470317&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;contact_sales.personal_email&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21002790172&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;contact_sales.blank_phone_field&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [&quot;21445030708&quot;], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21354412592&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.dismiss_create_readme&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [&quot;21445030708&quot;], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21366102546&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.dismiss_zero_user_content&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21370252505&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;account_did_downgrade&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [&quot;21445030708&quot;], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21370840408&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.cta_create_readme&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [&quot;21445030708&quot;], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21375451068&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.cta_create_new_repository&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [&quot;21445030708&quot;], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21385390948&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.zero_user_content&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21467712175&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.downgrade_keep&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21484112202&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.downgrade&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21495292213&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.downgrade_survey_exit&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21508241468&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.downgrade_survey_submit&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21512030356&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.downgrade_support&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21539090022&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click.downgrade_exit&quot;}, {&quot;experimentIds&quot;: [], &quot;id&quot;: &quot;21543640644&quot;, &quot;key&quot;: &quot;click_fetch_upstream&quot;}], &quot;revision&quot;: &quot;1240&quot;}" />


  <script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-SeOWzYR46MVd5Ixa6/P0v/goZKl2e4oK1ek5kvzo6EQoL/zOmZGiKhZzEVLUy5ujVbJiLAX0Jw/UgAfTj8nt5g==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/runtime-49e396cd8478.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-SpZgKJyhHfrmO9ZLmJztuQzJ+J7tYz7l2uK0FahNXJpiNvVqiy1b2P1HammIlT0b/yoq6M9ZC88oDEuIBe8X+g==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/environment-4a9660289ca1.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-ZAKZQWCEc6bs9LSQOCPRWq3wqRDkQxG2bPL/pW9Lj/Seap0PV0kF/yKCHske8mW3Zytde9n1Im83jxrCmpaMrA==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/5724-640299416084.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-yIsmzjyBs6Mu12a5shTZVT0Jr80it7wV2yjZs77L3GmHoFP5SPNsWY9P+Swu7lPaWMXMtyaxceBQGP/7/Kyl8w==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/93-c88b26ce3c81.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-WtABWNDgj+0Z+nTC8dZsMxFYSujm/s9SJTsHmFnzg73joAek4tmQ1zXCSLBvgAsgdPE8EQuOuOOW0NNP97Y7UA==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/8630-5ad00158d0e0.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-7ocxdRbeEIuk5x86ryHnbc5GBupcna8GP7PEtAqWS0+sMjp4CX10GV5P0XsN7Grx1XTum3BG1FFOwwpccenxkw==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/5157-ee87317516de.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-0Eo1tvk2fS3TaBkpCcX1DHb0QadEpOrHoZhK08d+D7bRyJDo8RjvmwQhFirTGfqxPBNpBSGkbm3qpdTIDNy32A==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/9207-d04a35b6f936.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-fz1GcL6l5OLkR8KJbj+h3RB9xHNT7BqyueLRP99uvAHF/4TINnzrq2EV2R/yEBUIHbxltkEDtCQPCmd7TilyGA==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/github-elements-7f3d4670bea5.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-JWHDci/LjO43buVUerpGmj7vSiNtcLWjVhggl/VrlJfer33xHSjuaBm7afBslZtQJ/VLjU5yYOaUvQHQkXRwlg==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/element-registry-2561c3722fcb.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-4t8sE+qs6MzzsebMDr3ZpEin+nTu54+SC40fUL9VSHeDNKkWJW9vMiH07js5RVxEcEzFHk2gIgLREL8ko/NcnQ==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/6162-e2df2c13eaac.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-JPHg6lXC/kVMbA05VoaD5W739fMUF/ObaJ4NrZWLi91OWI9xEhJ9NtwbGROmxjCm5FGwNOVohY+DXILkO19dtA==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/8932-24f1e0ea55c2.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-EIceiRH5/XsS9RPMOGlnx37yFBM2TbSNcVWgTjKPmRwjdl/lfKNdColL/PLunshA/attRqdYJVnNNGXNyhx6Zw==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/7077-10871e8911f9.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-AYRLCV5AATlaRqQWBDJSEP98krkMeoHKuVom5qo8TJpToCunN1xv1exiPRqoTB39NIE/ydjJeBxSd0222FSJwg==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/6262-01844b095e40.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-K5XqHZlKou8Ex97bfu02vnw9p1q3z7EXg/hNqwyzevXKd7VQhkOwCH5y4Kx7AQ+wxdF7w2O30sb03ukDwHGVJQ==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/3682-2b95ea1d994a.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-YL/KyNN7CtMb/YxuEY8hnWIG1j2EyPaiEDOUzLFHAXKgPaRD1LOA2KiDUU0l4DsdBxFmH/n9up3Yb6xhaWRvLg==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/4434-60bfcac8d37b.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-W2WBJP0sFUnWRy7FtpP3IpJIMWEIt97vp+CHPvgEv7jzCBrlchqmRyUsQ963c9oXWsoHBH0E73BU7NPG1kel8g==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/4692-5b658124fd2c.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-V22f0bbCThBSYdRI6MuKNuKmDtR3Zb7YPFOF9OoH/K3L97JopUFkwdZknyhrHlX4t7KKc++6Ei2JKuPT2/t+QA==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/behaviors-576d9fd1b6c2.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-sMHaqugxxdo9+GIN3yKtDbgXKx2LtVOg3gN8y709BIIumhCqpuTd7+LRqXn/rHArmeaxKDyAorh59K8kL7sdwQ==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/7749-b0c1daaae831.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-KKLG+hE5uCMJHxwocsH3WQNYzT3qftRjkNe7L0b5aOMgoS5iT5oWDIwhiy38adTWwg6xdomYeWvi2+wQBjOBAg==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/notifications-global-28a2c6fa1139.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-mtT9iVgsUhg4qtuOE5GJvqGIBqmqE/Z2yjYYscUmNVQNnf+Cx9Y+mLAfgrHb8o2MSIQO3XDxZ3FBhpfpuw5cMw==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/4978-9ad4fd89582c.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-7HNhlym0+CqkO90XLH07Hb5b0fTdfFNQsm4rURcL4TXCoWSZeITNczMnd2rU0baBSF6oSIqh7bekMPfn8TTH5A==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/optimizely-ec73619729b4.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-xyGHYwjeMuGHmOdgy9Kb/p7zpSxjrw197tH6c+PzJj3L9zUCmjXBRbPky6B3Dqc/dN0x6OPF7n2Uh5u5MdbVUw==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/90-c721876308de.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-ZSFwlLEfCHi+qMlyabT/x1hgegM31ywDLEVDPSNpNv5/bxbnTVHBhPvLTkSf+Yie8nohu1/RkuXr8PMIkVhO9w==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/2734-65217094b11f.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-u8r8UO/bHE8/YPL9N2X0L6nMIkQcItDfE4Yk2OXciXzzEILnPjRg3I2JrrWpQ2F91UAkptNyDZ0xjVSte65jig==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/6637-bbcafc50efdb.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-8BZ28sW92C+xabtAtqWeI5UqLx19Sn4PQz7w5umFVEu65AUkE/fYbpmKeLS+OgxBs+PM6s8pymK7+T3nMLfGMQ==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/6791-f01676f2c5bd.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-Yzdbpc9BeEXMScP4ZoooRfPg6eODIO1newPckamBmVVkREXV5Wdiv1kN9cSbU500rjKOPR9ob4hKVXfuj3p5JQ==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/repositories-63375ba5cf41.js"></script>
<script crossorigin="anonymous" defer="defer" type="application/javascript" integrity="sha512-rS4Q6TydwLID9ORNibc/O6bZdXRl6Hx/SrTtDBdl7vJ2qrTARE9rPfxaf8jFUiG6emDtPlpwuVaMJFjKh47dnw==" src="https://github.githubassets.com/assets/diffs-ad2e10e93c9d.js"></script>
 

  <title>favorite-picker/picker-ui.js at master · antialiasis/favorite-picker · GitHub</title>



    

  <meta name="request-id" content="DE08:1906:3D146C:794262:6286AB06" data-pjax-transient="true"/><meta name="html-safe-nonce" content="abdbc6f557088030a8079bed583916ea0d66d12016a7b6dc4ad42d23f93598be" data-pjax-transient="true"/><meta name="visitor-payload" content="eyJyZWZlcnJlciI6Imh0dHBzOi8vZ2l0aHViLmNvbS9hbnRpYWxpYXNpcy9mYXZvcml0ZS1waWNrZXIiLCJyZXF1ZXN0X2lkIjoiREUwODoxOTA2OjNEMTQ2Qzo3OTQyNjI6NjI4NkFCMDYiLCJ2aXNpdG9yX2lkIjoiNzM4NTkxMDU2MzEzNTk5MDIwNyIsInJlZ2lvbl9lZGdlIjoiaWFkIiwicmVnaW9uX3JlbmRlciI6ImlhZCJ9" data-pjax-transient="true"/><meta name="visitor-hmac" content="de67b51c9de704371eb522fa382e2c6063a6e98b015e34eef8b9d66c8760871a" data-pjax-transient="true"/>

    <meta name="hovercard-subject-tag" content="repository:155633296" data-pjax-transient>


  <meta name="github-keyboard-shortcuts" content="repository,source-code" data-pjax-transient="true" />
 

  <meta name="selected-link" value="repo_source" data-pjax-transient>

    <meta name="google-site-verification" content="c1kuD-K2HIVF635lypcsWPoD4kilo5-jA_wBFyT4uMY">
  <meta name="google-site-verification" content="KT5gs8h0wvaagLKAVWq8bbeNwnZZK1r1XQysX3xurLU">
  <meta name="google-site-verification" content="ZzhVyEFwb7w3e0-uOTltm8Jsck2F5StVihD0exw2fsA">
  <meta name="google-site-verification" content="GXs5KoUUkNCoaAZn7wPN-t01Pywp9M3sEjnt_3_ZWPc">

<meta name="octolytics-url" content="https://collector.github.com/github/collect" />

  <meta name="analytics-location" content="/&lt;user-name&gt;/&lt;repo-name&gt;/blob/show" data-pjax-transient="true" />

 




 

    <meta name="viewport" content="width=device-width">
    
      <meta name="description" content="A tool to sort things in order of preference. Contribute to antialiasis/favorite-picker development by creating an account on GitHub.">
      <link rel="search" type="application/opensearchdescription+xml" href="/opensearch.xml" title="GitHub">
    <link rel="fluid-icon" href="https://github.com/fluidicon.png" title="GitHub">
    <meta property="fb:app_id" content="1401488693436528">
    <meta name="apple-itunes-app" content="app-id=1477376905" />
      <meta name="twitter:image:src" content="https://opengraph.githubassets.com/6cb692f6c895ad041e5bc02f8cae592698c3b8b4d5c4005ef3ef159cbd154eec/antialiasis/favorite-picker" /><meta name="twitter:site" content="@github" /><meta name="twitter:card" content="summary_large_image" /><meta name="twitter:title" content="favorite-picker/picker-ui.js at master · antialiasis/favorite-picker" /><meta name="twitter:description" content="A tool to sort things in order of preference. Contribute to antialiasis/favorite-picker development by creating an account on GitHub." />
      <meta property="og:image" content="https://opengraph.githubassets.com/6cb692f6c895ad041e5bc02f8cae592698c3b8b4d5c4005ef3ef159cbd154eec/antialiasis/favorite-picker" /><meta property="og:image:alt" content="A tool to sort things in order of preference. Contribute to antialiasis/favorite-picker development by creating an account on GitHub." /><meta property="og:image:width" content="1200" /><meta property="og:image:height" content="600" /><meta property="og:site_name" content="GitHub" /><meta property="og:type" content="object" /><meta property="og:title" content="favorite-picker/picker-ui.js at master · antialiasis/favorite-picker" /><meta property="og:url" content="https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker" /><meta property="og:description" content="A tool to sort things in order of preference. Contribute to antialiasis/favorite-picker development by creating an account on GitHub." />
      
    <link rel="assets" href="https://github.githubassets.com/">
    


        <meta name="hostname" content="github.com">
      <meta name="user-login" content="">



        <meta name="expected-hostname" content="github.com">


    <meta name="enabled-features" content="ACESSIBILITY_CONTROL_AUTOPLAY_OF_ANIMATED_IMAGES,ACTIONS_INHERIT_SECRETS_REUSABLE_WORKFLOWS">


  <meta http-equiv="x-pjax-version" content="beb4f6e7f3bfc1167168c434b96e22755506291e32cf6fd3a50067f1cec60362" data-turbo-track="reload">
  <meta http-equiv="x-pjax-csp-version" content="ca8f28be2f02ebc697029bdc0646515d9017cf770c4c1ff8414eccd96f6b5a2a" data-turbo-track="reload">
  <meta http-equiv="x-pjax-css-version" content="1065c87866b9428a29cfe86f445ffdf19e9b1769cf2c42cfba0416ff32593e0a" data-turbo-track="reload">
  <meta http-equiv="x-pjax-js-version" content="a8807e587e9a90a4adce4bb81693175aa6fb3572107ca7dd6a588af1b76b06b8" data-turbo-track="reload">
  <meta name="turbo-cache-control" content="no-preview">
 

    
  <meta name="go-import" content="github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker git https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker.git">

  <meta name="octolytics-dimension-user_id" content="1326447" /><meta name="octolytics-dimension-user_login" content="antialiasis" /><meta name="octolytics-dimension-repository_id" content="155633296" /><meta name="octolytics-dimension-repository_nwo" content="antialiasis/favorite-picker" /><meta name="octolytics-dimension-repository_public" content="true" /><meta name="octolytics-dimension-repository_is_fork" content="false" /><meta name="octolytics-dimension-repository_network_root_id" content="155633296" /><meta name="octolytics-dimension-repository_network_root_nwo" content="antialiasis/favorite-picker" />



    <link rel="canonical" href="https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js" data-pjax-transient>


  <meta name="browser-stats-url" content="https://api.github.com/_private/browser/stats">

  <meta name="browser-errors-url" content="https://api.github.com/_private/browser/errors">

  <meta name="browser-optimizely-client-errors-url" content="https://api.github.com/_private/browser/optimizely_client/errors">

  <link rel="mask-icon" href="https://github.githubassets.com/pinned-octocat.svg" color="#000000">
  <link rel="alternate icon" class="js-site-favicon" type="image/png" href="https://github.githubassets.com/favicons/favicon.png">
  <link rel="icon" class="js-site-favicon" type="image/svg+xml" href="https://github.githubassets.com/favicons/favicon.svg">

<meta name="theme-color" content="#1e2327">
<meta name="color-scheme" content="light dark" />

  <meta name="msapplication-TileImage" content="/windows-tile.png">
  <meta name="msapplication-TileColor" content="#ffffff">

  <link rel="manifest" href="/manifest.json" crossOrigin="use-credentials">

  </head>

  <body class="logged-out env-production page-responsive page-blob" style="word-wrap: break-word;">
    

    <div class="position-relative js-header-wrapper ">
      <a href="#start-of-content" class="px-2 py-4 color-bg-accent-emphasis color-fg-on-emphasis show-on-focus js-skip-to-content">Skip to content</a>
      <span data-view-component="true" class="progress-pjax-loader js-pjax-loader-bar Progress position-fixed width-full">
    <span style="width: 0%;" data-view-component="true" class="Progress-item progress-pjax-loader-bar left-0 top-0 color-bg-accent-emphasis"></span>
</span>     
      


        

            <header class="Header-old header-logged-out js-details-container Details position-relative f4 py-2" role="banner">
  <div class="container-xl d-lg-flex flex-items-center p-responsive">
    <div class="d-flex flex-justify-between flex-items-center">
      <a class="mr-4 color-fg-inherit" href="https://github.com/" aria-label="Homepage" data-ga-click="(Logged out) Header, go to homepage, icon:logo-wordmark">
        <svg height="32" aria-hidden="true" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="32" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-mark-github">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M8 0C3.58 0 0 3.58 0 8c0 3.54 2.29 6.53 5.47 7.59.4.07.55-.17.55-.38 0-.19-.01-.82-.01-1.49-2.01.37-2.53-.49-2.69-.94-.09-.23-.48-.94-.82-1.13-.28-.15-.68-.52-.01-.53.63-.01 1.08.58 1.23.82.72 1.21 1.87.87 2.33.66.07-.52.28-.87.51-1.07-1.78-.2-3.64-.89-3.64-3.95 0-.87.31-1.59.82-2.15-.08-.2-.36-1.02.08-2.12 0 0 .67-.21 2.2.82.64-.18 1.32-.27 2-.27.68 0 1.36.09 2 .27 1.53-1.04 2.2-.82 2.2-.82.44 1.1.16 1.92.08 2.12.51.56.82 1.27.82 2.15 0 3.07-1.87 3.75-3.65 3.95.29.25.54.73.54 1.48 0 1.07-.01 1.93-.01 2.2 0 .21.15.46.55.38A8.013 8.013 0 0016 8c0-4.42-3.58-8-8-8z"></path>
</svg>
      </a>

        <div class="d-lg-none css-truncate css-truncate-target width-fit p-2">
          

        </div>

      <div class="d-flex flex-items-center">
            <a href="/signup?ref_cta=Sign+up&amp;ref_loc=header+logged+out&amp;ref_page=%2F%3Cuser-name%3E%2F%3Crepo-name%3E%2Fblob%2Fshow&amp;source=header-repo"
              class="d-inline-block d-lg-none f5 no-underline border color-border-default rounded-2 px-2 py-1 mr-3 mr-sm-5 color-fg-inherit"
              data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;authentication.click&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;location_in_page&quot;:&quot;site header&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:null,&quot;auth_type&quot;:&quot;SIGN_UP&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="03b92fe65d7809f972fd1d81d8a833d376c9cd7523f5eca44c0ae3c9f65db18c"
            >
              Sign&nbsp;up
            </a>

        <button aria-label="Toggle navigation" aria-expanded="false" type="button" data-view-component="true" class="js-details-target btn-link d-lg-none mt-1 color-fg-inherit">  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="24" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="24" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-three-bars">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M1 2.75A.75.75 0 011.75 2h12.5a.75.75 0 110 1.5H1.75A.75.75 0 011 2.75zm0 5A.75.75 0 011.75 7h12.5a.75.75 0 110 1.5H1.75A.75.75 0 011 7.75zM1.75 12a.75.75 0 100 1.5h12.5a.75.75 0 100-1.5H1.75z"></path>
</svg>
 
</button>      </div>
    </div>

    <div class="HeaderMenu HeaderMenu--logged-out position-fixed top-0 right-0 bottom-0 height-fit position-lg-relative d-lg-flex flex-justify-between flex-items-center flex-auto">
      <div class="d-flex d-lg-none flex-justify-end border-bottom color-bg-subtle p-3">
        <button aria-label="Toggle navigation" aria-expanded="false" type="button" data-view-component="true" class="js-details-target btn-link">  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="24" viewBox="0 0 24 24" version="1.1" width="24" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-x color-fg-muted">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M5.72 5.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0L12 10.94l5.22-5.22a.75.75 0 111.06 1.06L13.06 12l5.22 5.22a.75.75 0 11-1.06 1.06L12 13.06l-5.22 5.22a.75.75 0 01-1.06-1.06L10.94 12 5.72 6.78a.75.75 0 010-1.06z"></path>
</svg>
 
</button>      </div>

        <nav class="mt-0 px-3 px-lg-0 mb-5 mb-lg-0" aria-label="Global">
          <ul class="d-lg-flex list-style-none">
              <li class="mr-0 mr-lg-3 position-relative flex-wrap flex-justify-between flex-items-center border-bottom border-lg-bottom-0 d-block d-lg-flex flex-lg-nowrap flex-lg-items-center">
    <details class="HeaderMenu-details details-overlay details-reset width-full">
      <summary class="HeaderMenu-summary HeaderMenu-link px-0 py-3 border-0 no-wrap d-block d-lg-inline-block">
        Product
        <svg x="0" y="0" viewBox="0 0 14 8" xml:space="preserve" fill="none" class="icon-chevon-down-mktg position-absolute position-lg-relative"><path d="M1,1l6.2,6L13,1"></path></svg>
      </summary>
      <div class="dropdown-menu flex-auto rounded px-0 mt-0 pb-4 p-lg-4 position-relative position-lg-absolute left-0 left-lg-n4">
        <ul class="list-style-none f5 pb-1">
              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--primary text-bold py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Product&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Features&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Features;&quot;}" href="/features">
      Features
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Product&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Mobile&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Mobile;&quot;}" href="/mobile">
      Mobile
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Product&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Actions&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Actions;&quot;}" href="/features/actions">
      Actions
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Product&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Codespaces&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Codespaces;&quot;}" href="/features/codespaces">
      Codespaces
</a>  </li>

            
              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Product&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Packages&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Packages;&quot;}" href="/features/packages">
      Packages
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Product&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Security&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Security;&quot;}" href="/features/security">
      Security
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Product&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Code review&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Code review;&quot;}" href="/features/code-review">
      Code review
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Product&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Issues&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Issues;&quot;}" href="/features/issues">
      Issues
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Product&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Integrations&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Integrations;&quot;}" href="/features/integrations">
      Integrations
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--primary text-bold border-top pt-4 pb-2 mt-3" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Product&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to GitHub Sponsors&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:GitHub Sponsors;&quot;}" href="/sponsors">
      GitHub Sponsors
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--primary text-bold py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Product&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Customer stories&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Customer stories;&quot;}" href="/customer-stories">
      Customer stories
</a>  </li>

        </ul>
      </div>
    </details>
</li>


              <li class="mr-0 mr-lg-3 position-relative flex-wrap flex-justify-between flex-items-center border-bottom border-lg-bottom-0 d-block d-lg-flex flex-lg-nowrap flex-lg-items-center">
    <a class="HeaderMenu-link no-underline py-3 d-block d-lg-inline-block" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header menu top item (logged out)&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Team&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Team;&quot;}" href="/team">Team</a>
</li>

              <li class="mr-0 mr-lg-3 position-relative flex-wrap flex-justify-between flex-items-center border-bottom border-lg-bottom-0 d-block d-lg-flex flex-lg-nowrap flex-lg-items-center">
    <a class="HeaderMenu-link no-underline py-3 d-block d-lg-inline-block" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header menu top item (logged out)&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Enterprise&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Enterprise;&quot;}" href="/enterprise">Enterprise</a>
</li>


            <li class="mr-0 mr-lg-3 position-relative flex-wrap flex-justify-between flex-items-center border-bottom border-lg-bottom-0 d-block d-lg-flex flex-lg-nowrap flex-lg-items-center">
    <details class="HeaderMenu-details details-overlay details-reset width-full">
      <summary class="HeaderMenu-summary HeaderMenu-link px-0 py-3 border-0 no-wrap d-block d-lg-inline-block">
        Explore
        <svg x="0" y="0" viewBox="0 0 14 8" xml:space="preserve" fill="none" class="icon-chevon-down-mktg position-absolute position-lg-relative"><path d="M1,1l6.2,6L13,1"></path></svg>
      </summary>
      <div class="dropdown-menu flex-auto rounded px-0 mt-0 pb-4 p-lg-4 position-relative position-lg-absolute left-0 left-lg-n4">
        <ul class="list-style-none f5 pb-1">
              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--primary text-bold py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Explore&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Explore GitHub&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Explore GitHub;&quot;}" href="/explore">
      Explore GitHub
</a>  </li>

              <li class="color-fg-muted text-normal f6 text-mono mb-1 border-top pt-3 mt-3 mb-1">Learn and contribute</li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Explore&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Topics&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Topics;&quot;}" href="/topics">
      Topics
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Explore&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Collections&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Collections;&quot;}" href="/collections">
      Collections
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Explore&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Trending&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Trending;&quot;}" href="/trending">
      Trending
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Explore&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Learning Lab&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Learning Lab;&quot;}" href="https://lab.github.com/">
      Learning Lab
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Explore&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Open source guides&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Open source guides;&quot;}" href="https://opensource.guide">
      Open source guides
</a>  </li>

              <li class="color-fg-muted text-normal f6 text-mono mb-1 border-top pt-3 mt-3 mb-1">Connect with others</li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Explore&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to The ReadME Project&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:The ReadME Project;&quot;}" href="/readme">
      The ReadME Project
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Explore&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Events&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Events;&quot;}" href="/events">
      Events
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Explore&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Community forum&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Community forum;&quot;}" href="https://github.community">
      Community forum
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Explore&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to GitHub Education&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:GitHub Education;&quot;}" href="https://education.github.com">
      GitHub Education
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Explore&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to GitHub Stars program&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:GitHub Stars program;&quot;}" href="https://stars.github.com">
      GitHub Stars program
</a>  </li>

        </ul>
      </div>
    </details>
</li>


            <li class="mr-0 mr-lg-3 position-relative flex-wrap flex-justify-between flex-items-center border-bottom border-lg-bottom-0 d-block d-lg-flex flex-lg-nowrap flex-lg-items-center">
    <a class="HeaderMenu-link no-underline py-3 d-block d-lg-inline-block" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header menu top item (logged out)&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Marketplace&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Marketplace;&quot;}" href="/marketplace">Marketplace</a>
</li>


            <li class="mr-0 mr-lg-3 position-relative flex-wrap flex-justify-between flex-items-center border-bottom border-lg-bottom-0 d-block d-lg-flex flex-lg-nowrap flex-lg-items-center">
    <details class="HeaderMenu-details details-overlay details-reset width-full">
      <summary class="HeaderMenu-summary HeaderMenu-link px-0 py-3 border-0 no-wrap d-block d-lg-inline-block">
        Pricing
        <svg x="0" y="0" viewBox="0 0 14 8" xml:space="preserve" fill="none" class="icon-chevon-down-mktg position-absolute position-lg-relative"><path d="M1,1l6.2,6L13,1"></path></svg>
      </summary>
      <div class="dropdown-menu flex-auto rounded px-0 mt-0 pb-4 p-lg-4 position-relative position-lg-absolute left-0 left-lg-n4">
        <ul class="list-style-none f5 pb-1">
              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--primary text-bold py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Pricing&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Plans&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Plans;&quot;}" href="/pricing">
      Plans
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Pricing&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Compare plans&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Compare plans;&quot;}" href="/pricing#compare-features">
      Compare plans
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--secondary py-2" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Pricing&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Contact Sales&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Contact Sales;&quot;}" href="https://github.com/enterprise/contact">
      Contact Sales
</a>  </li>

              <li>
    <a class="lh-condensed-ultra d-block no-underline position-relative Link--primary text-bold border-top pt-4 pb-2 mt-3" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Header dropdown (logged out), Pricing&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to go to Education&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js;ref_cta:Education;&quot;}" href="https://education.github.com">
      Education
</a>  </li>

        </ul>
      </div>
    </details>
</li>

          </ul>
        </nav>

      <div class="d-lg-flex flex-items-center px-3 px-lg-0 text-center text-lg-left">
          <div class="d-lg-flex min-width-0 mb-3 mb-lg-0">
            



<div class="header-search flex-auto js-site-search position-relative flex-self-stretch flex-md-self-auto mb-3 mb-md-0 mr-0 mr-md-3 scoped-search site-scoped-search js-jump-to"
>
  <div class="position-relative">
    <!-- '"` --><!-- </textarea></xmp> --></option></form><form class="js-site-search-form" role="search" aria-label="Site" data-scope-type="Repository" data-scope-id="155633296" data-scoped-search-url="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/search" data-owner-scoped-search-url="/users/antialiasis/search" data-unscoped-search-url="/search" data-turbo="false" action="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/search" accept-charset="UTF-8" method="get">
      <label class="form-control input-sm header-search-wrapper p-0 js-chromeless-input-container header-search-wrapper-jump-to position-relative d-flex flex-justify-between flex-items-center">
        <input type="text"
          class="form-control input-sm header-search-input jump-to-field js-jump-to-field js-site-search-focus js-site-search-field is-clearable"
          data-hotkey=s,/
          name="q"
          data-test-selector="nav-search-input"
          placeholder="Search"
          data-unscoped-placeholder="Search GitHub"
          data-scoped-placeholder="Search"
          autocapitalize="off"
          role="combobox"
          aria-haspopup="listbox"
          aria-expanded="false"
          aria-autocomplete="list"
          aria-controls="jump-to-results"
          aria-label="Search"
          data-jump-to-suggestions-path="/_graphql/GetSuggestedNavigationDestinations"
          spellcheck="false"
          autocomplete="off"
        >
        <input type="hidden" data-csrf="true" class="js-data-jump-to-suggestions-path-csrf" value="h2QNmVyyIlzOtPV4PlM52MLC/+3Moy6D7QxSRGCBLVdMSSCEtrElhdWIsmcUNhU9dLLl/dVEuWNqzG0nHDu5iw==" />
        <input type="hidden" class="js-site-search-type-field" name="type" >
            <svg xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg" width="22" height="20" aria-hidden="true" class="mr-1 header-search-key-slash"><path fill="none" stroke="#979A9C" opacity=".4" d="M3.5.5h12c1.7 0 3 1.3 3 3v13c0 1.7-1.3 3-3 3h-12c-1.7 0-3-1.3-3-3v-13c0-1.7 1.3-3 3-3z"></path><path fill="#979A9C" d="M11.8 6L8 15.1h-.9L10.8 6h1z"></path></svg>


          <div class="Box position-absolute overflow-hidden d-none jump-to-suggestions js-jump-to-suggestions-container">
            
<ul class="d-none js-jump-to-suggestions-template-container">
 

<li class="d-flex flex-justify-start flex-items-center p-0 f5 navigation-item js-navigation-item js-jump-to-suggestion" role="option">
  <a tabindex="-1" class="no-underline d-flex flex-auto flex-items-center jump-to-suggestions-path js-jump-to-suggestion-path js-navigation-open p-2" href="" data-item-type="suggestion">
    <div class="jump-to-octicon js-jump-to-octicon flex-shrink-0 mr-2 text-center d-none">
      <svg title="Repository" aria-label="Repository" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-repo js-jump-to-octicon-repo d-none flex-shrink-0">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M2 2.5A2.5 2.5 0 014.5 0h8.75a.75.75 0 01.75.75v12.5a.75.75 0 01-.75.75h-2.5a.75.75 0 110-1.5h1.75v-2h-8a1 1 0 00-.714 1.7.75.75 0 01-1.072 1.05A2.495 2.495 0 012 11.5v-9zm10.5-1V9h-8c-.356 0-.694.074-1 .208V2.5a1 1 0 011-1h8zM5 12.25v3.25a.25.25 0 00.4.2l1.45-1.087a.25.25 0 01.3 0L8.6 15.7a.25.25 0 00.4-.2v-3.25a.25.25 0 00-.25-.25h-3.5a.25.25 0 00-.25.25z"></path>
</svg>
      <svg title="Project" aria-label="Project" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-project js-jump-to-octicon-project d-none flex-shrink-0">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M1.75 0A1.75 1.75 0 000 1.75v12.5C0 15.216.784 16 1.75 16h12.5A1.75 1.75 0 0016 14.25V1.75A1.75 1.75 0 0014.25 0H1.75zM1.5 1.75a.25.25 0 01.25-.25h12.5a.25.25 0 01.25.25v12.5a.25.25 0 01-.25.25H1.75a.25.25 0 01-.25-.25V1.75zM11.75 3a.75.75 0 00-.75.75v7.5a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-7.5a.75.75 0 00-.75-.75zm-8.25.75a.75.75 0 011.5 0v5.5a.75.75 0 01-1.5 0v-5.5zM8 3a.75.75 0 00-.75.75v3.5a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-3.5A.75.75 0 008 3z"></path>
</svg>
      <svg title="Search" aria-label="Search" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-search js-jump-to-octicon-search d-none flex-shrink-0">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M11.5 7a4.499 4.499 0 11-8.998 0A4.499 4.499 0 0111.5 7zm-.82 4.74a6 6 0 111.06-1.06l3.04 3.04a.75.75 0 11-1.06 1.06l-3.04-3.04z"></path>
</svg>
    </div>

    <img class="avatar mr-2 flex-shrink-0 js-jump-to-suggestion-avatar d-none" alt="" aria-label="Team" src="" width="28" height="28">

    <div class="jump-to-suggestion-name js-jump-to-suggestion-name flex-auto overflow-hidden text-left no-wrap css-truncate css-truncate-target">
    </div>

    <div class="border rounded-2 flex-shrink-0 color-bg-subtle px-1 color-fg-muted ml-1 f6 d-none js-jump-to-badge-search">
      <span class="js-jump-to-badge-search-text-default d-none" aria-label="in this repository">
        In this repository
      </span>
      <span class="js-jump-to-badge-search-text-global d-none" aria-label="in all of GitHub">
        All GitHub
      </span>
      <span aria-hidden="true" class="d-inline-block ml-1 v-align-middle">↵</span>
    </div>

    <div aria-hidden="true" class="border rounded-2 flex-shrink-0 color-bg-subtle px-1 color-fg-muted ml-1 f6 d-none d-on-nav-focus js-jump-to-badge-jump">
      Jump to
      <span class="d-inline-block ml-1 v-align-middle">↵</span>
    </div>
  </a>
</li>

</ul>

<ul class="d-none js-jump-to-no-results-template-container">
  <li class="d-flex flex-justify-center flex-items-center f5 d-none js-jump-to-suggestion p-2">
    <span class="color-fg-muted">No suggested jump to results</span>
  </li>
</ul>

<ul id="jump-to-results" role="listbox" class="p-0 m-0 js-navigation-container jump-to-suggestions-results-container js-jump-to-suggestions-results-container">
 

<li class="d-flex flex-justify-start flex-items-center p-0 f5 navigation-item js-navigation-item js-jump-to-scoped-search d-none" role="option">
  <a tabindex="-1" class="no-underline d-flex flex-auto flex-items-center jump-to-suggestions-path js-jump-to-suggestion-path js-navigation-open p-2" href="" data-item-type="scoped_search">
    <div class="jump-to-octicon js-jump-to-octicon flex-shrink-0 mr-2 text-center d-none">
      <svg title="Repository" aria-label="Repository" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-repo js-jump-to-octicon-repo d-none flex-shrink-0">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M2 2.5A2.5 2.5 0 014.5 0h8.75a.75.75 0 01.75.75v12.5a.75.75 0 01-.75.75h-2.5a.75.75 0 110-1.5h1.75v-2h-8a1 1 0 00-.714 1.7.75.75 0 01-1.072 1.05A2.495 2.495 0 012 11.5v-9zm10.5-1V9h-8c-.356 0-.694.074-1 .208V2.5a1 1 0 011-1h8zM5 12.25v3.25a.25.25 0 00.4.2l1.45-1.087a.25.25 0 01.3 0L8.6 15.7a.25.25 0 00.4-.2v-3.25a.25.25 0 00-.25-.25h-3.5a.25.25 0 00-.25.25z"></path>
</svg>
      <svg title="Project" aria-label="Project" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-project js-jump-to-octicon-project d-none flex-shrink-0">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M1.75 0A1.75 1.75 0 000 1.75v12.5C0 15.216.784 16 1.75 16h12.5A1.75 1.75 0 0016 14.25V1.75A1.75 1.75 0 0014.25 0H1.75zM1.5 1.75a.25.25 0 01.25-.25h12.5a.25.25 0 01.25.25v12.5a.25.25 0 01-.25.25H1.75a.25.25 0 01-.25-.25V1.75zM11.75 3a.75.75 0 00-.75.75v7.5a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-7.5a.75.75 0 00-.75-.75zm-8.25.75a.75.75 0 011.5 0v5.5a.75.75 0 01-1.5 0v-5.5zM8 3a.75.75 0 00-.75.75v3.5a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-3.5A.75.75 0 008 3z"></path>
</svg>
      <svg title="Search" aria-label="Search" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-search js-jump-to-octicon-search d-none flex-shrink-0">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M11.5 7a4.499 4.499 0 11-8.998 0A4.499 4.499 0 0111.5 7zm-.82 4.74a6 6 0 111.06-1.06l3.04 3.04a.75.75 0 11-1.06 1.06l-3.04-3.04z"></path>
</svg>
    </div>

    <img class="avatar mr-2 flex-shrink-0 js-jump-to-suggestion-avatar d-none" alt="" aria-label="Team" src="" width="28" height="28">

    <div class="jump-to-suggestion-name js-jump-to-suggestion-name flex-auto overflow-hidden text-left no-wrap css-truncate css-truncate-target">
    </div>

    <div class="border rounded-2 flex-shrink-0 color-bg-subtle px-1 color-fg-muted ml-1 f6 d-none js-jump-to-badge-search">
      <span class="js-jump-to-badge-search-text-default d-none" aria-label="in this repository">
        In this repository
      </span>
      <span class="js-jump-to-badge-search-text-global d-none" aria-label="in all of GitHub">
        All GitHub
      </span>
      <span aria-hidden="true" class="d-inline-block ml-1 v-align-middle">↵</span>
    </div>

    <div aria-hidden="true" class="border rounded-2 flex-shrink-0 color-bg-subtle px-1 color-fg-muted ml-1 f6 d-none d-on-nav-focus js-jump-to-badge-jump">
      Jump to
      <span class="d-inline-block ml-1 v-align-middle">↵</span>
    </div>
  </a>
</li>

 

<li class="d-flex flex-justify-start flex-items-center p-0 f5 navigation-item js-navigation-item js-jump-to-owner-scoped-search d-none" role="option">
  <a tabindex="-1" class="no-underline d-flex flex-auto flex-items-center jump-to-suggestions-path js-jump-to-suggestion-path js-navigation-open p-2" href="" data-item-type="owner_scoped_search">
    <div class="jump-to-octicon js-jump-to-octicon flex-shrink-0 mr-2 text-center d-none">
      <svg title="Repository" aria-label="Repository" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-repo js-jump-to-octicon-repo d-none flex-shrink-0">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M2 2.5A2.5 2.5 0 014.5 0h8.75a.75.75 0 01.75.75v12.5a.75.75 0 01-.75.75h-2.5a.75.75 0 110-1.5h1.75v-2h-8a1 1 0 00-.714 1.7.75.75 0 01-1.072 1.05A2.495 2.495 0 012 11.5v-9zm10.5-1V9h-8c-.356 0-.694.074-1 .208V2.5a1 1 0 011-1h8zM5 12.25v3.25a.25.25 0 00.4.2l1.45-1.087a.25.25 0 01.3 0L8.6 15.7a.25.25 0 00.4-.2v-3.25a.25.25 0 00-.25-.25h-3.5a.25.25 0 00-.25.25z"></path>
</svg>
      <svg title="Project" aria-label="Project" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-project js-jump-to-octicon-project d-none flex-shrink-0">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M1.75 0A1.75 1.75 0 000 1.75v12.5C0 15.216.784 16 1.75 16h12.5A1.75 1.75 0 0016 14.25V1.75A1.75 1.75 0 0014.25 0H1.75zM1.5 1.75a.25.25 0 01.25-.25h12.5a.25.25 0 01.25.25v12.5a.25.25 0 01-.25.25H1.75a.25.25 0 01-.25-.25V1.75zM11.75 3a.75.75 0 00-.75.75v7.5a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-7.5a.75.75 0 00-.75-.75zm-8.25.75a.75.75 0 011.5 0v5.5a.75.75 0 01-1.5 0v-5.5zM8 3a.75.75 0 00-.75.75v3.5a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-3.5A.75.75 0 008 3z"></path>
</svg>
      <svg title="Search" aria-label="Search" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-search js-jump-to-octicon-search d-none flex-shrink-0">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M11.5 7a4.499 4.499 0 11-8.998 0A4.499 4.499 0 0111.5 7zm-.82 4.74a6 6 0 111.06-1.06l3.04 3.04a.75.75 0 11-1.06 1.06l-3.04-3.04z"></path>
</svg>
    </div>

    <img class="avatar mr-2 flex-shrink-0 js-jump-to-suggestion-avatar d-none" alt="" aria-label="Team" src="" width="28" height="28">

    <div class="jump-to-suggestion-name js-jump-to-suggestion-name flex-auto overflow-hidden text-left no-wrap css-truncate css-truncate-target">
    </div>

    <div class="border rounded-2 flex-shrink-0 color-bg-subtle px-1 color-fg-muted ml-1 f6 d-none js-jump-to-badge-search">
      <span class="js-jump-to-badge-search-text-default d-none" aria-label="in this user">
        In this user
      </span>
      <span class="js-jump-to-badge-search-text-global d-none" aria-label="in all of GitHub">
        All GitHub
      </span>
      <span aria-hidden="true" class="d-inline-block ml-1 v-align-middle">↵</span>
    </div>

    <div aria-hidden="true" class="border rounded-2 flex-shrink-0 color-bg-subtle px-1 color-fg-muted ml-1 f6 d-none d-on-nav-focus js-jump-to-badge-jump">
      Jump to
      <span class="d-inline-block ml-1 v-align-middle">↵</span>
    </div>
  </a>
</li>

 

<li class="d-flex flex-justify-start flex-items-center p-0 f5 navigation-item js-navigation-item js-jump-to-global-search d-none" role="option">
  <a tabindex="-1" class="no-underline d-flex flex-auto flex-items-center jump-to-suggestions-path js-jump-to-suggestion-path js-navigation-open p-2" href="" data-item-type="global_search">
    <div class="jump-to-octicon js-jump-to-octicon flex-shrink-0 mr-2 text-center d-none">
      <svg title="Repository" aria-label="Repository" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-repo js-jump-to-octicon-repo d-none flex-shrink-0">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M2 2.5A2.5 2.5 0 014.5 0h8.75a.75.75 0 01.75.75v12.5a.75.75 0 01-.75.75h-2.5a.75.75 0 110-1.5h1.75v-2h-8a1 1 0 00-.714 1.7.75.75 0 01-1.072 1.05A2.495 2.495 0 012 11.5v-9zm10.5-1V9h-8c-.356 0-.694.074-1 .208V2.5a1 1 0 011-1h8zM5 12.25v3.25a.25.25 0 00.4.2l1.45-1.087a.25.25 0 01.3 0L8.6 15.7a.25.25 0 00.4-.2v-3.25a.25.25 0 00-.25-.25h-3.5a.25.25 0 00-.25.25z"></path>
</svg>
      <svg title="Project" aria-label="Project" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-project js-jump-to-octicon-project d-none flex-shrink-0">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M1.75 0A1.75 1.75 0 000 1.75v12.5C0 15.216.784 16 1.75 16h12.5A1.75 1.75 0 0016 14.25V1.75A1.75 1.75 0 0014.25 0H1.75zM1.5 1.75a.25.25 0 01.25-.25h12.5a.25.25 0 01.25.25v12.5a.25.25 0 01-.25.25H1.75a.25.25 0 01-.25-.25V1.75zM11.75 3a.75.75 0 00-.75.75v7.5a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-7.5a.75.75 0 00-.75-.75zm-8.25.75a.75.75 0 011.5 0v5.5a.75.75 0 01-1.5 0v-5.5zM8 3a.75.75 0 00-.75.75v3.5a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-3.5A.75.75 0 008 3z"></path>
</svg>
      <svg title="Search" aria-label="Search" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-search js-jump-to-octicon-search d-none flex-shrink-0">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M11.5 7a4.499 4.499 0 11-8.998 0A4.499 4.499 0 0111.5 7zm-.82 4.74a6 6 0 111.06-1.06l3.04 3.04a.75.75 0 11-1.06 1.06l-3.04-3.04z"></path>
</svg>
    </div>

    <img class="avatar mr-2 flex-shrink-0 js-jump-to-suggestion-avatar d-none" alt="" aria-label="Team" src="" width="28" height="28">

    <div class="jump-to-suggestion-name js-jump-to-suggestion-name flex-auto overflow-hidden text-left no-wrap css-truncate css-truncate-target">
    </div>

    <div class="border rounded-2 flex-shrink-0 color-bg-subtle px-1 color-fg-muted ml-1 f6 d-none js-jump-to-badge-search">
      <span class="js-jump-to-badge-search-text-default d-none" aria-label="in this repository">
        In this repository
      </span>
      <span class="js-jump-to-badge-search-text-global d-none" aria-label="in all of GitHub">
        All GitHub
      </span>
      <span aria-hidden="true" class="d-inline-block ml-1 v-align-middle">↵</span>
    </div>

    <div aria-hidden="true" class="border rounded-2 flex-shrink-0 color-bg-subtle px-1 color-fg-muted ml-1 f6 d-none d-on-nav-focus js-jump-to-badge-jump">
      Jump to
      <span class="d-inline-block ml-1 v-align-middle">↵</span>
    </div>
  </a>
</li>


</ul>

          </div>
      </label>
</form>  </div>
</div>

          </div>

        <div class="position-relative mr-3 mb-4 mb-lg-0 d-inline-block">
          <a href="/login?return_to=https%3A%2F%2Fgithub.com%2Fantialiasis%2Ffavorite-picker%2Fblob%2Fmaster%2Fpicker-ui.js"
            class="HeaderMenu-link flex-shrink-0 no-underline"
            data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;authentication.click&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;location_in_page&quot;:&quot;site header menu&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:null,&quot;auth_type&quot;:&quot;SIGN_UP&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="05eda512470aada6bdea4c4039b4f1e30be9d2d9eaf15726b2bebdaf13c66d44"
            data-ga-click="(Logged out) Header, clicked Sign in, text:sign-in">
            Sign in
          </a>
        </div>

          <a href="/signup?ref_cta=Sign+up&amp;ref_loc=header+logged+out&amp;ref_page=%2F%3Cuser-name%3E%2F%3Crepo-name%3E%2Fblob%2Fshow&amp;source=header-repo&amp;source_repo=antialiasis%2Ffavorite-picker"
            class="HeaderMenu-link flex-shrink-0 d-inline-block no-underline border color-border-default rounded px-2 py-1"
            data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;authentication.click&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;location_in_page&quot;:&quot;site header menu&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:null,&quot;auth_type&quot;:&quot;SIGN_UP&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="05eda512470aada6bdea4c4039b4f1e30be9d2d9eaf15726b2bebdaf13c66d44"
            data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Sign up&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click to sign up for account&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_page:/&lt;user-name&gt;/&lt;repo-name&gt;/blob/show;ref_cta:Sign up;ref_loc:header logged out&quot;}"
          >
            Sign up
          </a>
      </div>
    </div>
  </div>
</header>

    </div>

  <div id="start-of-content" class="show-on-focus"></div>







    <div data-pjax-replace id="js-flash-container">


  <template class="js-flash-template">
    <div class="flash flash-full  {{ className }}">
  <div class="px-2" >
    <button class="flash-close js-flash-close" type="button" aria-label="Dismiss this message">
      <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-x">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M3.72 3.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0L8 6.94l3.22-3.22a.75.75 0 111.06 1.06L9.06 8l3.22 3.22a.75.75 0 11-1.06 1.06L8 9.06l-3.22 3.22a.75.75 0 01-1.06-1.06L6.94 8 3.72 4.78a.75.75 0 010-1.06z"></path>
</svg>
    </button>
    
      <div>{{ message }}</div>

  </div>
</div>
  </template>
</div>


    

  <include-fragment class="js-notification-shelf-include-fragment" data-base-src="https://github.com/notifications/beta/shelf"></include-fragment>





  <div
    class="application-main "
    data-commit-hovercards-enabled
    data-discussion-hovercards-enabled
    data-issue-and-pr-hovercards-enabled
  >
        <div itemscope itemtype="http://schema.org/SoftwareSourceCode" class="">
    <main id="js-repo-pjax-container" data-pjax-container >
      
 

    






  <div id="repository-container-header" class="pt-3 hide-full-screen" style="background-color: var(--color-page-header-bg);" data-pjax-replace>

      <div class="d-flex mb-3 px-3 px-md-4 px-lg-5">

        <div class="flex-auto min-width-0 width-fit mr-3">
            <h2 class=" d-flex flex-wrap flex-items-center wb-break-word f3 text-normal">
    <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-repo color-fg-muted mr-2">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M2 2.5A2.5 2.5 0 014.5 0h8.75a.75.75 0 01.75.75v12.5a.75.75 0 01-.75.75h-2.5a.75.75 0 110-1.5h1.75v-2h-8a1 1 0 00-.714 1.7.75.75 0 01-1.072 1.05A2.495 2.495 0 012 11.5v-9zm10.5-1V9h-8c-.356 0-.694.074-1 .208V2.5a1 1 0 011-1h8zM5 12.25v3.25a.25.25 0 00.4.2l1.45-1.087a.25.25 0 01.3 0L8.6 15.7a.25.25 0 00.4-.2v-3.25a.25.25 0 00-.25-.25h-3.5a.25.25 0 00-.25.25z"></path>
</svg>
  <span class="author flex-self-stretch" itemprop="author">
    <a class="url fn" rel="author" data-hovercard-type="user" data-hovercard-url="/users/antialiasis/hovercard" data-octo-click="hovercard-link-click" data-octo-dimensions="link_type:self" href="/antialiasis">antialiasis</a>
  </span>
  <span class="mx-1 flex-self-stretch color-fg-muted">/</span>
  <strong itemprop="name" class="mr-2 flex-self-stretch">
    <a data-pjax="#repo-content-pjax-container" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker">favorite-picker</a>
  </strong>

  <span></span><span class="Label Label--secondary v-align-middle mr-1">Public</span>
</h2>

        </div>

          <ul class="pagehead-actions flex-shrink-0 d-none d-md-inline" style="padding: 2px 0;">

    

  <li>
      <a href="/login?return_to=%2Fantialiasis%2Ffavorite-picker" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;authentication.click&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;location_in_page&quot;:&quot;notification subscription menu watch&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:null,&quot;auth_type&quot;:&quot;LOG_IN&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="d488273b3b9cfa669bb1b88b196ca95d638124980a8f391b3a69e1184257fa04" aria-label="You must be signed in to change notification settings" data-view-component="true" class="tooltipped tooltipped-s btn-sm btn">  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-bell mr-2">
    <path d="M8 16a2 2 0 001.985-1.75c.017-.137-.097-.25-.235-.25h-3.5c-.138 0-.252.113-.235.25A2 2 0 008 16z"></path><path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M8 1.5A3.5 3.5 0 004.5 5v2.947c0 .346-.102.683-.294.97l-1.703 2.556a.018.018 0 00-.003.01l.001.006c0 .002.002.004.004.006a.017.017 0 00.006.004l.007.001h10.964l.007-.001a.016.016 0 00.006-.004.016.016 0 00.004-.006l.001-.007a.017.017 0 00-.003-.01l-1.703-2.554a1.75 1.75 0 01-.294-.97V5A3.5 3.5 0 008 1.5zM3 5a5 5 0 0110 0v2.947c0 .05.015.098.042.139l1.703 2.555A1.518 1.518 0 0113.482 13H2.518a1.518 1.518 0 01-1.263-2.36l1.703-2.554A.25.25 0 003 7.947V5z"></path>
</svg>Notifications
 
</a>
  </li>

  <li>
        <a href="/login?return_to=%2Fantialiasis%2Ffavorite-picker" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;authentication.click&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;location_in_page&quot;:&quot;repo details fork button&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;auth_type&quot;:&quot;LOG_IN&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="fead5042ba3366bee0db7b158ab3c3441e743782cae0f6c9177f5bc230206cea" aria-label="You must be signed in to fork a repository" data-view-component="true" class="tooltipped tooltipped-s btn-sm btn">  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-repo-forked mr-2">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M5 3.25a.75.75 0 11-1.5 0 .75.75 0 011.5 0zm0 2.122a2.25 2.25 0 10-1.5 0v.878A2.25 2.25 0 005.75 8.5h1.5v2.128a2.251 2.251 0 101.5 0V8.5h1.5a2.25 2.25 0 002.25-2.25v-.878a2.25 2.25 0 10-1.5 0v.878a.75.75 0 01-.75.75h-4.5A.75.75 0 015 6.25v-.878zm3.75 7.378a.75.75 0 11-1.5 0 .75.75 0 011.5 0zm3-8.75a.75.75 0 100-1.5.75.75 0 000 1.5z"></path>
</svg>Fork
    <span id="repo-network-counter" data-pjax-replace="true" title="100" data-view-component="true" class="Counter">100</span>
 
</a>
  </li>

  <li>
        <div data-view-component="true" class="BtnGroup d-flex">
      <a href="/login?return_to=%2Fantialiasis%2Ffavorite-picker" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;authentication.click&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;location_in_page&quot;:&quot;star button&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;auth_type&quot;:&quot;LOG_IN&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="3a1d1d7856dd56beab66a2ec4a9876b98a71270938bda075500655a1ee70b016" aria-label="You must be signed in to star a repository" data-view-component="true" class="tooltipped tooltipped-s btn-sm btn BtnGroup-item">  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-star v-align-text-bottom d-inline-block mr-2">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M8 .25a.75.75 0 01.673.418l1.882 3.815 4.21.612a.75.75 0 01.416 1.279l-3.046 2.97.719 4.192a.75.75 0 01-1.088.791L8 12.347l-3.766 1.98a.75.75 0 01-1.088-.79l.72-4.194L.818 6.374a.75.75 0 01.416-1.28l4.21-.611L7.327.668A.75.75 0 018 .25zm0 2.445L6.615 5.5a.75.75 0 01-.564.41l-3.097.45 2.24 2.184a.75.75 0 01.216.664l-.528 3.084 2.769-1.456a.75.75 0 01.698 0l2.77 1.456-.53-3.084a.75.75 0 01.216-.664l2.24-2.183-3.096-.45a.75.75 0 01-.564-.41L8 2.694v.001z"></path>
</svg><span data-view-component="true" class="d-inline">
          Star
</span>          <span id="repo-stars-counter-star" aria-label="80 users starred this repository" data-singular-suffix="user starred this repository" data-plural-suffix="users starred this repository" data-pjax-replace="true" title="80" data-view-component="true" class="Counter js-social-count">80</span>
 
</a>      <button disabled="disabled" aria-label="You must be signed in to add this repository to a list" type="button" data-view-component="true" class="btn-sm btn BtnGroup-item px-2">  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-triangle-down">
    <path d="M4.427 7.427l3.396 3.396a.25.25 0 00.354 0l3.396-3.396A.25.25 0 0011.396 7H4.604a.25.25 0 00-.177.427z"></path>
</svg>
 
</button></div>
  </li>

 

</ul>

      </div>

      <div id="responsive-meta-container" data-pjax-replace>
</div>


        
<nav data-pjax="#js-repo-pjax-container" aria-label="Repository" data-view-component="true" class="js-repo-nav js-sidenav-container-pjax js-responsive-underlinenav overflow-hidden UnderlineNav px-3 px-md-4 px-lg-5">

  <ul data-view-component="true" class="UnderlineNav-body list-style-none">
      <li data-view-component="true" class="d-inline-flex">
  <a id="code-tab" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker" data-tab-item="i0code-tab" data-selected-links="repo_source repo_downloads repo_commits repo_releases repo_tags repo_branches repo_packages repo_deployments /antialiasis/favorite-picker" data-pjax="#repo-content-pjax-container" data-hotkey="g c" data-ga-click="Repository, Navigation click, Code tab" aria-current="page" data-view-component="true" class="UnderlineNav-item no-wrap js-responsive-underlinenav-item js-selected-navigation-item selected">
    
                  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-code UnderlineNav-octicon d-none d-sm-inline">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M4.72 3.22a.75.75 0 011.06 1.06L2.06 8l3.72 3.72a.75.75 0 11-1.06 1.06L.47 8.53a.75.75 0 010-1.06l4.25-4.25zm6.56 0a.75.75 0 10-1.06 1.06L13.94 8l-3.72 3.72a.75.75 0 101.06 1.06l4.25-4.25a.75.75 0 000-1.06l-4.25-4.25z"></path>
</svg>
          <span data-content="Code">Code</span>
            <span id="code-repo-tab-count" data-pjax-replace="" title="Not available" data-view-component="true" class="Counter"></span>


    
</a></li>
      <li data-view-component="true" class="d-inline-flex">
  <a id="issues-tab" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/issues" data-tab-item="i1issues-tab" data-selected-links="repo_issues repo_labels repo_milestones /antialiasis/favorite-picker/issues" data-pjax="#repo-content-pjax-container" data-hotkey="g i" data-ga-click="Repository, Navigation click, Issues tab" data-view-component="true" class="UnderlineNav-item no-wrap js-responsive-underlinenav-item js-selected-navigation-item">
    
                  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-issue-opened UnderlineNav-octicon d-none d-sm-inline">
    <path d="M8 9.5a1.5 1.5 0 100-3 1.5 1.5 0 000 3z"></path><path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M8 0a8 8 0 100 16A8 8 0 008 0zM1.5 8a6.5 6.5 0 1113 0 6.5 6.5 0 01-13 0z"></path>
</svg>
          <span data-content="Issues">Issues</span>
            <span id="issues-repo-tab-count" data-pjax-replace="" title="2" data-view-component="true" class="Counter">2</span>


    
</a></li>
      <li data-view-component="true" class="d-inline-flex">
  <a id="pull-requests-tab" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/pulls" data-tab-item="i2pull-requests-tab" data-selected-links="repo_pulls checks /antialiasis/favorite-picker/pulls" data-pjax="#repo-content-pjax-container" data-hotkey="g p" data-ga-click="Repository, Navigation click, Pull requests tab" data-view-component="true" class="UnderlineNav-item no-wrap js-responsive-underlinenav-item js-selected-navigation-item">
    
                  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-git-pull-request UnderlineNav-octicon d-none d-sm-inline">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M7.177 3.073L9.573.677A.25.25 0 0110 .854v4.792a.25.25 0 01-.427.177L7.177 3.427a.25.25 0 010-.354zM3.75 2.5a.75.75 0 100 1.5.75.75 0 000-1.5zm-2.25.75a2.25 2.25 0 113 2.122v5.256a2.251 2.251 0 11-1.5 0V5.372A2.25 2.25 0 011.5 3.25zM11 2.5h-1V4h1a1 1 0 011 1v5.628a2.251 2.251 0 101.5 0V5A2.5 2.5 0 0011 2.5zm1 10.25a.75.75 0 111.5 0 .75.75 0 01-1.5 0zM3.75 12a.75.75 0 100 1.5.75.75 0 000-1.5z"></path>
</svg>
          <span data-content="Pull requests">Pull requests</span>
            <span id="pull-requests-repo-tab-count" data-pjax-replace="" title="1" data-view-component="true" class="Counter">1</span>


    
</a></li>
      <li data-view-component="true" class="d-inline-flex">
  <a id="actions-tab" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/actions" data-tab-item="i3actions-tab" data-selected-links="repo_actions /antialiasis/favorite-picker/actions" data-pjax="#repo-content-pjax-container" data-hotkey="g a" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Actions&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;clicked&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;ref_cta:Actions;ref_loc:navigation_helper&quot;}" data-view-component="true" class="UnderlineNav-item no-wrap js-responsive-underlinenav-item js-selected-navigation-item">
    
                  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-play UnderlineNav-octicon d-none d-sm-inline">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M1.5 8a6.5 6.5 0 1113 0 6.5 6.5 0 01-13 0zM8 0a8 8 0 100 16A8 8 0 008 0zM6.379 5.227A.25.25 0 006 5.442v5.117a.25.25 0 00.379.214l4.264-2.559a.25.25 0 000-.428L6.379 5.227z"></path>
</svg>
          <span data-content="Actions">Actions</span>
            <span id="actions-repo-tab-count" data-pjax-replace="" title="Not available" data-view-component="true" class="Counter"></span>


    
</a></li>
      <li data-view-component="true" class="d-inline-flex">
  <a id="projects-tab" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/projects?type=beta" data-tab-item="i4projects-tab" data-selected-links="repo_projects new_repo_project repo_project /antialiasis/favorite-picker/projects?type=beta" data-pjax="#repo-content-pjax-container" data-hotkey="g b" data-ga-click="Repository, Navigation click, Projects tab" data-view-component="true" class="UnderlineNav-item no-wrap js-responsive-underlinenav-item js-selected-navigation-item">
    
                  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-table UnderlineNav-octicon d-none d-sm-inline">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M0 1.75C0 .784.784 0 1.75 0h12.5C15.216 0 16 .784 16 1.75v3.585a.746.746 0 010 .83v8.085A1.75 1.75 0 0114.25 16H6.309a.748.748 0 01-1.118 0H1.75A1.75 1.75 0 010 14.25V6.165a.746.746 0 010-.83V1.75zM1.5 6.5v7.75c0 .138.112.25.25.25H5v-8H1.5zM5 5H1.5V1.75a.25.25 0 01.25-.25H5V5zm1.5 1.5v8h7.75a.25.25 0 00.25-.25V6.5h-8zm8-1.5h-8V1.5h7.75a.25.25 0 01.25.25V5z"></path>
</svg>
          <span data-content="Projects">Projects</span>
            <span id="projects-repo-tab-count" data-pjax-replace="" title="0" hidden="hidden" data-view-component="true" class="Counter">0</span>


    
</a></li>
      <li data-view-component="true" class="d-inline-flex">
  <a id="wiki-tab" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/wiki" data-tab-item="i5wiki-tab" data-selected-links="repo_wiki /antialiasis/favorite-picker/wiki" data-pjax="#repo-content-pjax-container" data-hotkey="g w" data-ga-click="Repository, Navigation click, Wikis tab" data-view-component="true" class="UnderlineNav-item no-wrap js-responsive-underlinenav-item js-selected-navigation-item">
    
                  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-book UnderlineNav-octicon d-none d-sm-inline">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M0 1.75A.75.75 0 01.75 1h4.253c1.227 0 2.317.59 3 1.501A3.744 3.744 0 0111.006 1h4.245a.75.75 0 01.75.75v10.5a.75.75 0 01-.75.75h-4.507a2.25 2.25 0 00-1.591.659l-.622.621a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0l-.622-.621A2.25 2.25 0 005.258 13H.75a.75.75 0 01-.75-.75V1.75zm8.755 3a2.25 2.25 0 012.25-2.25H14.5v9h-3.757c-.71 0-1.4.201-1.992.572l.004-7.322zm-1.504 7.324l.004-5.073-.002-2.253A2.25 2.25 0 005.003 2.5H1.5v9h3.757a3.75 3.75 0 011.994.574z"></path>
</svg>
          <span data-content="Wiki">Wiki</span>
            <span id="wiki-repo-tab-count" data-pjax-replace="" title="Not available" data-view-component="true" class="Counter"></span>


    
</a></li>
      <li data-view-component="true" class="d-inline-flex">
  <a id="security-tab" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/security" data-tab-item="i6security-tab" data-selected-links="security overview alerts policy token_scanning code_scanning /antialiasis/favorite-picker/security" data-pjax="#repo-content-pjax-container" data-hotkey="g s" data-ga-click="Repository, Navigation click, Security tab" data-view-component="true" class="UnderlineNav-item no-wrap js-responsive-underlinenav-item js-selected-navigation-item">
    
                  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-shield UnderlineNav-octicon d-none d-sm-inline">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M7.467.133a1.75 1.75 0 011.066 0l5.25 1.68A1.75 1.75 0 0115 3.48V7c0 1.566-.32 3.182-1.303 4.682-.983 1.498-2.585 2.813-5.032 3.855a1.7 1.7 0 01-1.33 0c-2.447-1.042-4.049-2.357-5.032-3.855C1.32 10.182 1 8.566 1 7V3.48a1.75 1.75 0 011.217-1.667l5.25-1.68zm.61 1.429a.25.25 0 00-.153 0l-5.25 1.68a.25.25 0 00-.174.238V7c0 1.358.275 2.666 1.057 3.86.784 1.194 2.121 2.34 4.366 3.297a.2.2 0 00.154 0c2.245-.956 3.582-2.104 4.366-3.298C13.225 9.666 13.5 8.36 13.5 7V3.48a.25.25 0 00-.174-.237l-5.25-1.68zM9 10.5a1 1 0 11-2 0 1 1 0 012 0zm-.25-5.75a.75.75 0 10-1.5 0v3a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-3z"></path>
</svg>
          <span data-content="Security">Security</span>
            <include-fragment src="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/security/overall-count" accept="text/fragment+html"></include-fragment>

    
</a></li>
      <li data-view-component="true" class="d-inline-flex">
  <a id="insights-tab" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/pulse" data-tab-item="i7insights-tab" data-selected-links="repo_graphs repo_contributors dependency_graph dependabot_updates pulse people community /antialiasis/favorite-picker/pulse" data-pjax="#repo-content-pjax-container" data-ga-click="Repository, Navigation click, Insights tab" data-view-component="true" class="UnderlineNav-item no-wrap js-responsive-underlinenav-item js-selected-navigation-item">
    
                  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-graph UnderlineNav-octicon d-none d-sm-inline">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M1.5 1.75a.75.75 0 00-1.5 0v12.5c0 .414.336.75.75.75h14.5a.75.75 0 000-1.5H1.5V1.75zm14.28 2.53a.75.75 0 00-1.06-1.06L10 7.94 7.53 5.47a.75.75 0 00-1.06 0L3.22 8.72a.75.75 0 001.06 1.06L7 7.06l2.47 2.47a.75.75 0 001.06 0l5.25-5.25z"></path>
</svg>
          <span data-content="Insights">Insights</span>
            <span id="insights-repo-tab-count" data-pjax-replace="" title="Not available" data-view-component="true" class="Counter"></span>


    
</a></li>
</ul>
    <div style="visibility:hidden;" data-view-component="true" class="UnderlineNav-actions js-responsive-underlinenav-overflow position-absolute pr-3 pr-md-4 pr-lg-5 right-0">      <details data-view-component="true" class="details-overlay details-reset position-relative">
  <summary role="button" data-view-component="true">          <div class="UnderlineNav-item mr-0 border-0">
            <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-kebab-horizontal">
    <path d="M8 9a1.5 1.5 0 100-3 1.5 1.5 0 000 3zM1.5 9a1.5 1.5 0 100-3 1.5 1.5 0 000 3zm13 0a1.5 1.5 0 100-3 1.5 1.5 0 000 3z"></path>
</svg>
            <span class="sr-only">More</span>
          </div>
</summary>
  <div data-view-component="true">          <details-menu role="menu" data-view-component="true" class="dropdown-menu dropdown-menu-sw">
 
            <ul>
                <li data-menu-item="i0code-tab" hidden>
                  <a role="menuitem" class="js-selected-navigation-item selected dropdown-item" aria-current="page" data-selected-links="repo_source repo_downloads repo_commits repo_releases repo_tags repo_branches repo_packages repo_deployments /antialiasis/favorite-picker" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker">
                    Code
</a>                </li>
                <li data-menu-item="i1issues-tab" hidden>
                  <a role="menuitem" class="js-selected-navigation-item dropdown-item" data-selected-links="repo_issues repo_labels repo_milestones /antialiasis/favorite-picker/issues" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/issues">
                    Issues
</a>                </li>
                <li data-menu-item="i2pull-requests-tab" hidden>
                  <a role="menuitem" class="js-selected-navigation-item dropdown-item" data-selected-links="repo_pulls checks /antialiasis/favorite-picker/pulls" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/pulls">
                    Pull requests
</a>                </li>
                <li data-menu-item="i3actions-tab" hidden>
                  <a role="menuitem" class="js-selected-navigation-item dropdown-item" data-selected-links="repo_actions /antialiasis/favorite-picker/actions" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/actions">
                    Actions
</a>                </li>
                <li data-menu-item="i4projects-tab" hidden>
                  <a role="menuitem" class="js-selected-navigation-item dropdown-item" data-selected-links="repo_projects new_repo_project repo_project /antialiasis/favorite-picker/projects?type=beta" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/projects?type=beta">
                    Projects
</a>                </li>
                <li data-menu-item="i5wiki-tab" hidden>
                  <a role="menuitem" class="js-selected-navigation-item dropdown-item" data-selected-links="repo_wiki /antialiasis/favorite-picker/wiki" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/wiki">
                    Wiki
</a>                </li>
                <li data-menu-item="i6security-tab" hidden>
                  <a role="menuitem" class="js-selected-navigation-item dropdown-item" data-selected-links="security overview alerts policy token_scanning code_scanning /antialiasis/favorite-picker/security" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/security">
                    Security
</a>                </li>
                <li data-menu-item="i7insights-tab" hidden>
                  <a role="menuitem" class="js-selected-navigation-item dropdown-item" data-selected-links="repo_graphs repo_contributors dependency_graph dependabot_updates pulse people community /antialiasis/favorite-picker/pulse" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/pulse">
                    Insights
</a>                </li>
            </ul>

</details-menu></div>
</details></div>
</nav>
  </div>



<div id="repo-content-pjax-container" class="repository-content " >
 
 


 
      
  <div class="clearfix container-xl px-3 px-md-4 px-lg-5 mt-4">
    
    
<div>
 

 




    
<a class="d-none js-permalink-shortcut" data-hotkey="y" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/8af40064ee38ba8d4e7478ea7ec674b832af750b/picker-ui.js">Permalink</a>

<div class="d-flex flex-items-start flex-shrink-0 pb-3 flex-wrap flex-md-nowrap flex-justify-between flex-md-justify-start">
 
<div class="position-relative">
  <details class="details-reset details-overlay mr-0 mb-0 " id="branch-select-menu">
    <summary class="btn css-truncate"
            data-hotkey="w"
            title="Switch branches or tags">
      <svg text="gray" aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-git-branch">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M11.75 2.5a.75.75 0 100 1.5.75.75 0 000-1.5zm-2.25.75a2.25 2.25 0 113 2.122V6A2.5 2.5 0 0110 8.5H6a1 1 0 00-1 1v1.128a2.251 2.251 0 11-1.5 0V5.372a2.25 2.25 0 111.5 0v1.836A2.492 2.492 0 016 7h4a1 1 0 001-1v-.628A2.25 2.25 0 019.5 3.25zM4.25 12a.75.75 0 100 1.5.75.75 0 000-1.5zM3.5 3.25a.75.75 0 111.5 0 .75.75 0 01-1.5 0z"></path>
</svg>
      <span class="css-truncate-target" data-menu-button>master</span>
      <span class="dropdown-caret"></span>
    </summary>

    
<div class="SelectMenu">
  <div class="SelectMenu-modal">
    <header class="SelectMenu-header">
      <span class="SelectMenu-title">Switch branches/tags</span>
      <button class="SelectMenu-closeButton" type="button" data-toggle-for="branch-select-menu"><svg aria-label="Close menu" aria-hidden="false" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-x">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M3.72 3.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0L8 6.94l3.22-3.22a.75.75 0 111.06 1.06L9.06 8l3.22 3.22a.75.75 0 11-1.06 1.06L8 9.06l-3.22 3.22a.75.75 0 01-1.06-1.06L6.94 8 3.72 4.78a.75.75 0 010-1.06z"></path>
</svg></button>
    </header>

    <input-demux data-action="tab-container-change:input-demux#storeInput tab-container-changed:input-demux#updateInput">
      <tab-container class="d-flex flex-column js-branches-tags-tabs" style="min-height: 0;">
        <div class="SelectMenu-filter">
          <input data-target="input-demux.source"
                 id="context-commitish-filter-field"
                 class="SelectMenu-input form-control"
                 aria-owns="ref-list-branches"
                 data-controls-ref-menu-id="ref-list-branches"
                 autofocus
                 autocomplete="off"
                 aria-label="Filter branches/tags"
                 placeholder="Filter branches/tags"
                 type="text"
          >
        </div>

        <div class="SelectMenu-tabs" role="tablist" data-target="input-demux.control" >
          <button class="SelectMenu-tab" type="button" role="tab" aria-selected="true">Branches</button>
          <button class="SelectMenu-tab" type="button" role="tab">Tags</button>
        </div>

        <div role="tabpanel" id="ref-list-branches" data-filter-placeholder="Filter branches/tags" tabindex="" class="d-flex flex-column flex-auto overflow-auto">
          <ref-selector
            type="branch"
            data-targets="input-demux.sinks"
            data-action="
              input-entered:ref-selector#inputEntered
              tab-selected:ref-selector#tabSelected
              focus-list:ref-selector#focusFirstListMember
            "
            query-endpoint="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/refs"
            
            cache-key="v0:1541026491.0"
            current-committish="bWFzdGVy"
            default-branch="bWFzdGVy"
            name-with-owner="YW50aWFsaWFzaXMvZmF2b3JpdGUtcGlja2Vy"
            prefetch-on-mouseover
          >

            <template data-target="ref-selector.fetchFailedTemplate">
              <div class="SelectMenu-message" data-index="{{ index }}">Could not load branches</div>
            </template>

              <template data-target="ref-selector.noMatchTemplate">
    <div class="SelectMenu-message">Nothing to show</div>
</template>


            <div data-target="ref-selector.listContainer" role="menu" class="SelectMenu-list " data-pjax="#repo-content-pjax-container">
              <div class="SelectMenu-loading pt-3 pb-0 overflow-hidden" aria-label="Menu is loading">
                <svg style="box-sizing: content-box; color: var(--color-icon-primary);" width="32" height="32" viewBox="0 0 16 16" fill="none" data-view-component="true" class="anim-rotate">
  <circle cx="8" cy="8" r="7" stroke="currentColor" stroke-opacity="0.25" stroke-width="2" vector-effect="non-scaling-stroke" />
  <path d="M15 8a7.002 7.002 0 00-7-7" stroke="currentColor" stroke-width="2" stroke-linecap="round" vector-effect="non-scaling-stroke" />
</svg>
              </div>
            </div>

              <template data-target="ref-selector.itemTemplate">
  <a href="https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/{{ urlEncodedRefName }}/picker-ui.js" class="SelectMenu-item" role="menuitemradio" rel="nofollow" aria-checked="{{ isCurrent }}" data-index="{{ index }}">
    <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
    <span class="flex-1 css-truncate css-truncate-overflow {{ isFilteringClass }}">{{ refName }}</span>
    <span hidden="{{ isNotDefault }}" class="Label Label--secondary flex-self-start">default</span>
  </a>
</template>


              <footer class="SelectMenu-footer"><a href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/branches">View all branches</a></footer>
          </ref-selector>

        </div>

        <div role="tabpanel" id="tags-menu" data-filter-placeholder="Find a tag" tabindex="" hidden class="d-flex flex-column flex-auto overflow-auto">
          <ref-selector
            type="tag"
            data-action="
              input-entered:ref-selector#inputEntered
              tab-selected:ref-selector#tabSelected
              focus-list:ref-selector#focusFirstListMember
            "
            data-targets="input-demux.sinks"
            query-endpoint="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/refs"
            cache-key="v0:1541026491.0"
            current-committish="bWFzdGVy"
            default-branch="bWFzdGVy"
            name-with-owner="YW50aWFsaWFzaXMvZmF2b3JpdGUtcGlja2Vy"
          >

            <template data-target="ref-selector.fetchFailedTemplate">
              <div class="SelectMenu-message" data-index="{{ index }}">Could not load tags</div>
            </template>

            <template data-target="ref-selector.noMatchTemplate">
              <div class="SelectMenu-message" data-index="{{ index }}">Nothing to show</div>
            </template>

              <template data-target="ref-selector.itemTemplate">
  <a href="https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/{{ urlEncodedRefName }}/picker-ui.js" class="SelectMenu-item" role="menuitemradio" rel="nofollow" aria-checked="{{ isCurrent }}" data-index="{{ index }}">
    <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
    <span class="flex-1 css-truncate css-truncate-overflow {{ isFilteringClass }}">{{ refName }}</span>
    <span hidden="{{ isNotDefault }}" class="Label Label--secondary flex-self-start">default</span>
  </a>
</template>


            <div data-target="ref-selector.listContainer" role="menu" class="SelectMenu-list" data-pjax="#repo-content-pjax-container">
              <div class="SelectMenu-loading pt-3 pb-0 overflow-hidden" aria-label="Menu is loading">
                <svg style="box-sizing: content-box; color: var(--color-icon-primary);" width="32" height="32" viewBox="0 0 16 16" fill="none" data-view-component="true" class="anim-rotate">
  <circle cx="8" cy="8" r="7" stroke="currentColor" stroke-opacity="0.25" stroke-width="2" vector-effect="non-scaling-stroke" />
  <path d="M15 8a7.002 7.002 0 00-7-7" stroke="currentColor" stroke-width="2" stroke-linecap="round" vector-effect="non-scaling-stroke" />
</svg>
              </div>
            </div>
              <footer class="SelectMenu-footer"><a href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/tags">View all tags</a></footer>
          </ref-selector>
        </div>
      </tab-container>
    </input-demux>
  </div>
</div>

  </details>

</div>

  <h2 id="blob-path" class="breadcrumb flex-auto flex-self-center min-width-0 text-normal mx-2 width-full width-md-auto flex-order-1 flex-md-order-none mt-3 mt-md-0">
    <span class="js-repo-root text-bold"><span class="js-path-segment d-inline-block wb-break-all"><a data-pjax="#repo-content-pjax-container" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker"><span>favorite-picker</span></a></span></span><span class="separator">/</span><strong class="final-path">picker-ui.js</strong>
      <span class="separator">/</span><details class="details-reset details-overlay d-inline" id="jumpto-symbol-select-menu">
  <summary aria-haspopup="true" data-hotkey="r" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.click_on_blob_definitions&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;click_on_blob_definitions&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="7dbae81176bb5c76588b96e91dc4344b9101d16741cd47e080c63db1fae37253" data-view-component="true" class="Link--secondary css-truncate btn-link">  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-code">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M4.72 3.22a.75.75 0 011.06 1.06L2.06 8l3.72 3.72a.75.75 0 11-1.06 1.06L.47 8.53a.75.75 0 010-1.06l4.25-4.25zm6.56 0a.75.75 0 10-1.06 1.06L13.94 8l-3.72 3.72a.75.75 0 101.06 1.06l4.25-4.25a.75.75 0 000-1.06l-4.25-4.25z"></path>
</svg>
    <span data-menu-button>Jump to</span>
    <span class="dropdown-caret"></span>
 
</summary>  <details-menu class="SelectMenu SelectMenu--hasFilter" role="menu">
    <div class="SelectMenu-modal">
      <header class="SelectMenu-header">
        <span class="SelectMenu-title">Code definitions</span>
        <button class="SelectMenu-closeButton" type="button" data-toggle-for="jumpto-symbol-select-menu">
          <svg aria-label="Close menu" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-x">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M3.72 3.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0L8 6.94l3.22-3.22a.75.75 0 111.06 1.06L9.06 8l3.22 3.22a.75.75 0 11-1.06 1.06L8 9.06l-3.22 3.22a.75.75 0 01-1.06-1.06L6.94 8 3.72 4.78a.75.75 0 010-1.06z"></path>
</svg>
        </button>
      </header>
        <div class="SelectMenu-filter">
          <input
            class="SelectMenu-input form-control js-filterable-field"
            id="jumpto-symbols-filter-field"
            type="text"
            autocomplete="off"
            spellcheck="false"
            autofocus
            placeholder="Filter definitions"
            aria-label="Filter definitions">
        </div>
      <div class="SelectMenu-list">
        <div data-filterable-for="jumpto-symbols-filter-field" data-filterable-type="substring">
            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L12">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>PickerUI</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L118">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>jquerify</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L136">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>initialize</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L151">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>getSetting</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L185">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>setSetting</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L211">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>getSettings</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L223">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>setSettings</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L235">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>select</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L242">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>getItem</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L249">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>getSelected</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L261">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>display</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L280">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>displayEmpty</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L292">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>displayBatch</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L305">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>updateHistoryButtons</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L313">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>updatePickPass</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L321">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>updateFavorites</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L336">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>update</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L360">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>dismissSharedList</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L373">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>displaySharedList</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L393">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>pick</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L403">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>pass</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L413">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>undo</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L424">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>redo</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L435">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>reset</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L448">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>wrapItem</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L458">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>getItemElem</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>            <a class="SelectMenu-item d-flex flex-justify-between css-truncate" role="menuitemradio" aria-checked="false" rel="nofollow" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;code_navigation.navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;action&quot;:&quot;navigate_to_blob_definition&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;ref&quot;:&quot;master&quot;,&quot;language&quot;:&quot;JavaScript&quot;,&quot;backend&quot;:&quot;ALEPH_FUZZY&quot;,&quot;code_nav_context&quot;:&quot;BLOB_VIEW&quot;,&quot;retry_backend&quot;:&quot;&quot;,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="df4d2e228690fc1e64cf1b08a6697da27abf83b81879e48359b487786294b278" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js#L482">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check SelectMenu-icon SelectMenu-icon--check">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
              <span class="flex-auto css-truncate-target" data-menu-button-text>makeResetButton</span>
              <span class="flex-auto d-flex flex-justify-end">Function</span>
</a>        </div>
      </div>
      <footer class="SelectMenu-footer">
        <div class="d-flex flex-justify-between">
          Code navigation index up-to-date
          <svg class="octicon octicon-dot-fill text-green" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" height="16" aria-hidden="true"><path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M8 4a4 4 0 100 8 4 4 0 000-8z"></path></svg>
        </div>
      </footer>
    </div>
  </details-menu>
</details>

  </h2>
  <a href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/find/master" data-pjax="" data-hotkey="t" data-view-component="true" class="btn mr-2 d-none d-md-block">  Go to file
 
</a>
  <details id="blob-more-options-details" data-view-component="true" class="details-overlay details-reset position-relative">
  <summary role="button" data-view-component="true" class="btn">  <svg aria-label="More options" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-kebab-horizontal">
    <path d="M8 9a1.5 1.5 0 100-3 1.5 1.5 0 000 3zM1.5 9a1.5 1.5 0 100-3 1.5 1.5 0 000 3zm13 0a1.5 1.5 0 100-3 1.5 1.5 0 000 3z"></path>
</svg>
 
</summary>
  <div data-view-component="true">      <ul class="dropdown-menu dropdown-menu-sw">
        <li class="d-block d-md-none">
          <a class="dropdown-item d-flex flex-items-baseline" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;repository.click&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;target&quot;:&quot;FIND_FILE_BUTTON&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="a10cf753215a59f46cc85cf14969798d8bea27b7472820750020b5e3c48d58de" data-ga-click="Repository, find file, location:repo overview" data-hotkey="t" data-pjax="true" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/find/master">
            <span class="flex-auto">Go to file</span>
            <span class="text-small color-fg-muted" aria-hidden="true">T</span>
</a>        </li>
        <li data-toggle-for="blob-more-options-details">
          <button data-toggle-for="jumpto-line-details-dialog" type="button" data-view-component="true" class="dropdown-item btn-link">  <span class="d-flex flex-items-baseline">
              <span class="flex-auto">Go to line</span>
              <span class="text-small color-fg-muted" aria-hidden="true">L</span>
            </span>
 
</button>        </li>
        <li data-toggle-for="blob-more-options-details">
          <button data-toggle-for="jumpto-symbol-select-menu" type="button" data-view-component="true" class="dropdown-item btn-link">  <span class="d-flex flex-items-baseline">
              <span class="flex-auto">Go to definition</span>
              <span class="text-small color-fg-muted" aria-hidden="true">R</span>
            </span>
 
</button>        </li>
        <li class="dropdown-divider" role="none"></li>
        <li>
          <clipboard-copy data-toggle-for="blob-more-options-details" aria-label="Copy path" value="picker-ui.js" data-view-component="true" class="dropdown-item cursor-pointer">
    
            Copy path

</clipboard-copy>        </li>
        <li>
          <clipboard-copy data-toggle-for="blob-more-options-details" aria-label="Copy permalink" value="https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/8af40064ee38ba8d4e7478ea7ec674b832af750b/picker-ui.js" data-view-component="true" class="dropdown-item cursor-pointer">
    
            <span class="d-flex flex-items-baseline">
              <span class="flex-auto">Copy permalink</span>
            </span>

</clipboard-copy>        </li>
      </ul>
</div>
</details></div>





    <div id="spoof-warning" class="mt-0 pb-3" hidden aria-hidden>
  <div data-view-component="true" class="flash flash-warn mt-0 clearfix">
 
 
    <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-alert float-left mt-1">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M8.22 1.754a.25.25 0 00-.44 0L1.698 13.132a.25.25 0 00.22.368h12.164a.25.25 0 00.22-.368L8.22 1.754zm-1.763-.707c.659-1.234 2.427-1.234 3.086 0l6.082 11.378A1.75 1.75 0 0114.082 15H1.918a1.75 1.75 0 01-1.543-2.575L6.457 1.047zM9 11a1 1 0 11-2 0 1 1 0 012 0zm-.25-5.25a.75.75 0 00-1.5 0v2.5a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-2.5z"></path>
</svg>

      <div class="overflow-hidden">This commit does not belong to any branch on this repository, and may belong to a fork outside of the repository.</div>


 
</div></div>

    <include-fragment src="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/spoofed_commit_check/8af40064ee38ba8d4e7478ea7ec674b832af750b" data-test-selector="spoofed-commit-check"></include-fragment>

    <div class="Box d-flex flex-column flex-shrink-0 mb-3">
  <include-fragment src="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/contributors/master/picker-ui.js" class="commit-loader">
    <div class="Box-header d-flex flex-items-center">
      <div class="Skeleton avatar avatar-user flex-shrink-0 ml-n1 mr-n1 mt-n1 mb-n1" style="width:24px;height:24px;"></div>
      <div class="Skeleton Skeleton--text col-5 ml-2">&nbsp;</div>
    </div>

    <div class="Box-body d-flex flex-items-center" >
      <div class="Skeleton Skeleton--text col-1">&nbsp;</div>
      <span class="color-fg-danger h6 loader-error">Cannot retrieve contributors at this time</span>
    </div>
</include-fragment></div>







 
    <div data-target="readme-toc.content" class="Box mt-3 position-relative">
      
  <div
    class="Box-header js-blob-header py-2 pr-2 d-flex flex-shrink-0 flex-md-row flex-items-center"
    
  >


  <div class="text-mono f6 flex-auto pr-3 flex-order-2 flex-md-order-1">

      493 lines (430 sloc)
      <span class="file-info-divider"></span>
    15.1 KB
  </div>

  <div class="d-flex py-1 py-md-0 flex-auto flex-order-1 flex-md-order-2 flex-sm-grow-0 flex-justify-between hide-sm hide-md">
      

    <div class="BtnGroup">
      <a data-permalink-href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/raw/8af40064ee38ba8d4e7478ea7ec674b832af750b/picker-ui.js" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/raw/master/picker-ui.js" id="raw-url" data-view-component="true" class="js-permalink-replaceable-link btn-sm btn BtnGroup-item">  Raw
 
</a>        <a data-permalink-href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blame/8af40064ee38ba8d4e7478ea7ec674b832af750b/picker-ui.js" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blame/master/picker-ui.js" data-hotkey="b" data-view-component="true" class="js-update-url-with-hash js-permalink-replaceable-link btn-sm btn BtnGroup-item">  Blame
 
</a>    </div>

    <div>
          <a class="btn-octicon tooltipped tooltipped-nw js-remove-unless-platform"
             data-platforms="windows,mac"
             href="https://desktop.github.com"
             aria-label="Open this file in GitHub Desktop"
             data-ga-click="Repository, open with desktop">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-device-desktop">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M1.75 2.5h12.5a.25.25 0 01.25.25v7.5a.25.25 0 01-.25.25H1.75a.25.25 0 01-.25-.25v-7.5a.25.25 0 01.25-.25zM14.25 1H1.75A1.75 1.75 0 000 2.75v7.5C0 11.216.784 12 1.75 12h3.727c-.1 1.041-.52 1.872-1.292 2.757A.75.75 0 004.75 16h6.5a.75.75 0 00.565-1.243c-.772-.885-1.193-1.716-1.292-2.757h3.727A1.75 1.75 0 0016 10.25v-7.5A1.75 1.75 0 0014.25 1zM9.018 12H6.982a5.72 5.72 0 01-.765 2.5h3.566a5.72 5.72 0 01-.765-2.5z"></path>
</svg>
          </a>

        <remote-clipboard-copy class="d-inline-block btn-octicon" style="height: 26px" data-src="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/raw/master/picker-ui.js" data-action="click:remote-clipboard-copy#remoteCopy">
 


  <span data-target="remote-clipboard-copy.idle">            <span class="tooltipped tooltipped-nw cursor-pointer" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;repository.click&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;target&quot;:&quot;COPY_RAW_CONTENTS_BUTTON&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="d623fd86ef4e75a32c31ba92f6aad2aff9366359466e00be01b90eccdc731f93" aria-label="Copy raw contents">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-copy">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M0 6.75C0 5.784.784 5 1.75 5h1.5a.75.75 0 010 1.5h-1.5a.25.25 0 00-.25.25v7.5c0 .138.112.25.25.25h7.5a.25.25 0 00.25-.25v-1.5a.75.75 0 011.5 0v1.5A1.75 1.75 0 019.25 16h-7.5A1.75 1.75 0 010 14.25v-7.5z"></path><path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M5 1.75C5 .784 5.784 0 6.75 0h7.5C15.216 0 16 .784 16 1.75v7.5A1.75 1.75 0 0114.25 11h-7.5A1.75 1.75 0 015 9.25v-7.5zm1.75-.25a.25.25 0 00-.25.25v7.5c0 .138.112.25.25.25h7.5a.25.25 0 00.25-.25v-7.5a.25.25 0 00-.25-.25h-7.5z"></path>
</svg>
</span></span>
  <span data-target="remote-clipboard-copy.fetching" hidden="hidden">            <svg style="box-sizing: content-box; color: var(--color-icon-primary);" width="16" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" fill="none" data-view-component="true" class="anim-rotate">
  <circle cx="8" cy="8" r="7" stroke="currentColor" stroke-opacity="0.25" stroke-width="2" vector-effect="non-scaling-stroke" />
  <path d="M15 8a7.002 7.002 0 00-7-7" stroke="currentColor" stroke-width="2" stroke-linecap="round" vector-effect="non-scaling-stroke" />
</svg>
</span>
  <span data-target="remote-clipboard-copy.success" hidden="hidden">            <span class="tooltipped tooltipped-nw" aria-label="Copied!">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check color-fg-success">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
            </span>
</span>
  <span data-target="remote-clipboard-copy.error" hidden="hidden">            <span class="tooltipped tooltipped-nw" aria-label="Something went wrong. Try again.">
              <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-alert color-fg-attention">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M8.22 1.754a.25.25 0 00-.44 0L1.698 13.132a.25.25 0 00.22.368h12.164a.25.25 0 00.22-.368L8.22 1.754zm-1.763-.707c.659-1.234 2.427-1.234 3.086 0l6.082 11.378A1.75 1.75 0 0114.082 15H1.918a1.75 1.75 0 01-1.543-2.575L6.457 1.047zM9 11a1 1 0 11-2 0 1 1 0 012 0zm-.25-5.25a.75.75 0 00-1.5 0v2.5a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-2.5z"></path>
</svg>
            </span>
</span>
</remote-clipboard-copy>
          <button class="btn-octicon disabled tooltipped tooltipped-nw" disabled
            aria-label="You must be signed in to make or propose changes" type="button">
            <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-pencil">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M11.013 1.427a1.75 1.75 0 012.474 0l1.086 1.086a1.75 1.75 0 010 2.474l-8.61 8.61c-.21.21-.47.364-.756.445l-3.251.93a.75.75 0 01-.927-.928l.929-3.25a1.75 1.75 0 01.445-.758l8.61-8.61zm1.414 1.06a.25.25 0 00-.354 0L10.811 3.75l1.439 1.44 1.263-1.263a.25.25 0 000-.354l-1.086-1.086zM11.189 6.25L9.75 4.81l-6.286 6.287a.25.25 0 00-.064.108l-.558 1.953 1.953-.558a.249.249 0 00.108-.064l6.286-6.286z"></path>
</svg>
          </button>
          <button class="btn-octicon btn-octicon-danger disabled tooltipped tooltipped-nw" disabled
            aria-label="You must be signed in to make or propose changes" type="button">
            <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-trash">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M6.5 1.75a.25.25 0 01.25-.25h2.5a.25.25 0 01.25.25V3h-3V1.75zm4.5 0V3h2.25a.75.75 0 010 1.5H2.75a.75.75 0 010-1.5H5V1.75C5 .784 5.784 0 6.75 0h2.5C10.216 0 11 .784 11 1.75zM4.496 6.675a.75.75 0 10-1.492.15l.66 6.6A1.75 1.75 0 005.405 15h5.19c.9 0 1.652-.681 1.741-1.576l.66-6.6a.75.75 0 00-1.492-.149l-.66 6.6a.25.25 0 01-.249.225h-5.19a.25.25 0 01-.249-.225l-.66-6.6z"></path>
</svg>
          </button>
    </div>
  </div>

    <div class="d-flex hide-lg hide-xl flex-order-2 flex-grow-0">
      <details class="dropdown details-reset details-overlay d-inline-block">
        <summary class="btn-octicon" aria-haspopup="true" aria-label="possible actions">
          <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-kebab-horizontal">
    <path d="M8 9a1.5 1.5 0 100-3 1.5 1.5 0 000 3zM1.5 9a1.5 1.5 0 100-3 1.5 1.5 0 000 3zm13 0a1.5 1.5 0 100-3 1.5 1.5 0 000 3z"></path>
</svg>
        </summary>

        <ul class="dropdown-menu dropdown-menu-sw" style="width: 175px">
            <li>
                <a class="dropdown-item tooltipped tooltipped-nw js-remove-unless-platform"
                   data-platforms="windows,mac"
                   href="https://desktop.github.com"
                   data-ga-click="Repository, open with desktop">
                  Open with Desktop
                </a>
            </li>
          <li>
            <a class="dropdown-item" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/raw/master/picker-ui.js">
              View raw
            </a>
          </li>
            <li>
              <remote-clipboard-copy class="dropdown-item" data-src="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/raw/master/picker-ui.js" data-action="click:remote-clipboard-copy#remoteCopy">
 

  <span data-target="remote-clipboard-copy.idle">                  <span class="cursor-pointer" data-hydro-click="{&quot;event_type&quot;:&quot;repository.click&quot;,&quot;payload&quot;:{&quot;target&quot;:&quot;COPY_RAW_CONTENTS_BUTTON&quot;,&quot;repository_id&quot;:155633296,&quot;originating_url&quot;:&quot;https://github.com/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blob/master/picker-ui.js&quot;,&quot;user_id&quot;:null}}" data-hydro-click-hmac="d623fd86ef4e75a32c31ba92f6aad2aff9366359466e00be01b90eccdc731f93">
                    Copy raw contents
</span></span>
  <span data-target="remote-clipboard-copy.fetching" hidden="hidden">                  Copy raw contents
                  <span class="d-inline-block position-relative" style="top: 3px">
                    <svg aria-label="fetching contents…" style="box-sizing: content-box; color: var(--color-icon-primary);" width="16" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" fill="none" data-view-component="true" class="anim-rotate">
  <circle cx="8" cy="8" r="7" stroke="currentColor" stroke-opacity="0.25" stroke-width="2" vector-effect="non-scaling-stroke" />
  <path d="M15 8a7.002 7.002 0 00-7-7" stroke="currentColor" stroke-width="2" stroke-linecap="round" vector-effect="non-scaling-stroke" />
</svg>
                  </span>
</span>
  <span data-target="remote-clipboard-copy.success" hidden="hidden">                  Copy raw contents
                  <svg aria-label="Copied!" role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check color-fg-success">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
</span>
  <span data-target="remote-clipboard-copy.error" hidden="hidden">                  Copy raw contents
                  <svg aria-label="Something went wrong. Try again." role="img" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-alert color-fg-attention">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M8.22 1.754a.25.25 0 00-.44 0L1.698 13.132a.25.25 0 00.22.368h12.164a.25.25 0 00.22-.368L8.22 1.754zm-1.763-.707c.659-1.234 2.427-1.234 3.086 0l6.082 11.378A1.75 1.75 0 0114.082 15H1.918a1.75 1.75 0 01-1.543-2.575L6.457 1.047zM9 11a1 1 0 11-2 0 1 1 0 012 0zm-.25-5.25a.75.75 0 00-1.5 0v2.5a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-2.5z"></path>
</svg>
</span>
</remote-clipboard-copy>            </li>
            <li>
              <a class="dropdown-item" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blame/master/picker-ui.js">
                View blame
              </a>
            </li>

        </ul>
      </details>
    </div>
</div>


      
    <div itemprop="text" class="Box-body p-0 blob-wrapper data type-javascript  gist-border-0">

        
<div class="js-check-bidi js-blob-code-container blob-code-content">

  <template class="js-file-alert-template">
  <div data-view-component="true" class="flash flash-warn flash-full d-flex flex-items-center">
  <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-alert">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M8.22 1.754a.25.25 0 00-.44 0L1.698 13.132a.25.25 0 00.22.368h12.164a.25.25 0 00.22-.368L8.22 1.754zm-1.763-.707c.659-1.234 2.427-1.234 3.086 0l6.082 11.378A1.75 1.75 0 0114.082 15H1.918a1.75 1.75 0 01-1.543-2.575L6.457 1.047zM9 11a1 1 0 11-2 0 1 1 0 012 0zm-.25-5.25a.75.75 0 00-1.5 0v2.5a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-2.5z"></path>
</svg>
 
    <span>
      This file contains bidirectional Unicode text that may be interpreted or compiled differently than what appears below. To review, open the file in an editor that reveals hidden Unicode characters.
      <a href="https://github.co/hiddenchars" target="_blank">Learn more about bidirectional Unicode characters</a>
    </span>


  <div data-view-component="true" class="flash-action">      <a href="{{ revealButtonHref }}" data-view-component="true" class="btn-sm btn">  Show hidden characters
 
</a>
</div>
</div></template>
<template class="js-line-alert-template">
  <span aria-label="This line has hidden Unicode characters" data-view-component="true" class="line-alert tooltipped tooltipped-e">
    <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-alert">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M8.22 1.754a.25.25 0 00-.44 0L1.698 13.132a.25.25 0 00.22.368h12.164a.25.25 0 00.22-.368L8.22 1.754zm-1.763-.707c.659-1.234 2.427-1.234 3.086 0l6.082 11.378A1.75 1.75 0 0114.082 15H1.918a1.75 1.75 0 01-1.543-2.575L6.457 1.047zM9 11a1 1 0 11-2 0 1 1 0 012 0zm-.25-5.25a.75.75 0 00-1.5 0v2.5a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-2.5z"></path>
</svg>
</span></template>

  <table class="highlight tab-size js-file-line-container js-code-nav-container js-tagsearch-file" data-tab-size="8" data-paste-markdown-skip data-tagsearch-lang="JavaScript" data-tagsearch-path="picker-ui.js">
        <tr>
          <td id="L1" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="1"></td>
          <td id="LC1" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-s>&#39;use strict&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L2" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="2"></td>
          <td id="LC2" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L3" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="3"></td>
          <td id="LC3" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-k>function</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>root</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>factory</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L4" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="4"></td>
          <td id="LC4" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-k>typeof</span> <span class=pl-s1>define</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;function&#39;</span> <span class=pl-c1>&amp;&amp;</span> <span class=pl-s1>define</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>amd</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L5" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="5"></td>
          <td id="LC5" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-en>define</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>[</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;jquery&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>]</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>factory</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L6" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="6"></td>
          <td id="LC6" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span> <span class=pl-k>else</span> <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-k>typeof</span> <span class=pl-smi>module</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;object&#39;</span> <span class=pl-c1>&amp;&amp;</span> <span class=pl-smi>module</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>exports</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L7" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="7"></td>
          <td id="LC7" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>module</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>exports</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>factory</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-en>require</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;jquery&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L8" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="8"></td>
          <td id="LC8" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span> <span class=pl-k>else</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L9" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="9"></td>
          <td id="LC9" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-s1>root</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>PickerUI</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>factory</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>root</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>jQuery</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L10" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="10"></td>
          <td id="LC10" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L11" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="11"></td>
          <td id="LC11" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-k>typeof</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span> <span class=pl-c1>!==</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;undefined&#39;</span> ? <span class=pl-s1>self</span> : <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L12" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="12"></td>
          <td id="LC12" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-k>function</span> <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L13" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="13"></td>
          <td id="LC13" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L14" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="14"></td>
          <td id="LC14" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L15" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="15"></td>
          <td id="LC15" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L16" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="16"></td>
          <td id="LC16" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L17" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="17"></td>
          <td id="LC17" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L18" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="18"></td>
          <td id="LC18" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/* MESSAGE OPTIONS */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L19" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="19"></td>
          <td id="LC19" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L20" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="20"></td>
          <td id="LC20" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>messages</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>extend</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L21" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="21"></td>
          <td id="LC21" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-c1>reset</span>: <span class=pl-s>&quot;Reset&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L22" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="22"></td>
          <td id="LC22" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-c1>mustSelect</span>: <span class=pl-s>&quot;You must select something first! If you&#39;re indifferent, press Pass.&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L23" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="23"></td>
          <td id="LC23" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-c1>orderedAll</span>: <span class=pl-s>&quot;You have ordered every available item!&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L24" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="24"></td>
          <td id="LC24" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-c1>noItems</span>: <span class=pl-s>&quot;There are no items that fit your criteria! Set some different options and try again.&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L25" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="25"></td>
          <td id="LC25" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-c1>resetWarning</span>: <span class=pl-s>&quot;Are you sure you wish to reset your state? All your found favorites and current progress will be lost.&quot;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L26" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="26"></td>
          <td id="LC26" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>messages</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L27" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="27"></td>
          <td id="LC27" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L28" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="28"></td>
          <td id="LC28" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/* MUTABLE UI STATE */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L29" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="29"></td>
          <td id="LC29" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L30" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="30"></td>
          <td id="LC30" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>canPick</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-c1>true</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L31" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="31"></td>
          <td id="LC31" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L32" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="32"></td>
          <td id="LC32" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/* UI ELEMENTS */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L33" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="33"></td>
          <td id="LC33" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L34" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="34"></td>
          <td id="LC34" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-en>jquerify</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elements</span> <span class=pl-c1>||</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span><span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L35" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="35"></td>
          <td id="LC35" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-c1>!</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L36" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="36"></td>
          <td id="LC36" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>settings</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span><span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L37" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="37"></td>
          <td id="LC37" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L38" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="38"></td>
          <td id="LC38" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L39" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="39"></td>
          <td id="LC39" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/* EVENT HANDLERS FOR SETTINGS */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L40" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="40"></td>
          <td id="LC40" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L41" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="41"></td>
          <td id="LC41" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>for</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>key</span> <span class=pl-k>in</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L42" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="42"></td>
          <td id="LC42" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>hasOwnProperty</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>key</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L43" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="43"></td>
          <td id="LC43" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>[</span><span class=pl-s1>key</span><span class=pl-kos>]</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>on</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;change&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L44" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="44"></td>
          <td id="LC44" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                    <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>setSettings</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSettings</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L45" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="45"></td>
          <td id="LC45" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                    <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>update</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-c1>true</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L46" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="46"></td>
          <td id="LC46" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L47" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="47"></td>
          <td id="LC47" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L48" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="48"></td>
          <td id="LC48" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L49" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="49"></td>
          <td id="LC49" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L50" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="50"></td>
          <td id="LC50" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/* PICKER UI EVENT HANDLERS */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L51" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="51"></td>
          <td id="LC51" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L52" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="52"></td>
          <td id="LC52" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>evaluating</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>on</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;click&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;.item&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L53" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="53"></td>
          <td id="LC53" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>preventDefault</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L54" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="54"></td>
          <td id="LC54" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>select</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L55" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="55"></td>
          <td id="LC55" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>on</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;dblclick&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;.item&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L56" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="56"></td>
          <td id="LC56" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-c>// Prevent double-clicking from selecting the current item if some other items have been selected</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L57" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="57"></td>
          <td id="LC57" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>preventDefault</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L58" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="58"></td>
          <td id="LC58" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>selected</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSelected</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L59" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="59"></td>
          <td id="LC59" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>item</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getItem</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L60" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="60"></td>
          <td id="LC60" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>selected</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>length</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-c1>0</span> <span class=pl-c1>||</span> <span class=pl-s1>selected</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>length</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-c1>1</span> <span class=pl-c1>&amp;&amp;</span> <span class=pl-s1>selected</span><span class=pl-kos>[</span><span class=pl-c1>0</span><span class=pl-kos>]</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L61" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="61"></td>
          <td id="LC61" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>pick</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>[</span><span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>]</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L62" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="62"></td>
          <td id="LC62" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L63" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="63"></td>
          <td id="LC63" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>on</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;mousedown&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;.item&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L64" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="64"></td>
          <td id="LC64" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>preventDefault</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L65" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="65"></td>
          <td id="LC65" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L66" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="66"></td>
          <td id="LC66" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L67" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="67"></td>
          <td id="LC67" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>pick</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>on</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;click&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L68" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="68"></td>
          <td id="LC68" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>preventDefault</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L69" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="69"></td>
          <td id="LC69" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>selected</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSelected</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L70" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="70"></td>
          <td id="LC70" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>selected</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>length</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-c1>0</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L71" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="71"></td>
          <td id="LC71" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-en>alert</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>messages</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>mustSelect</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L72" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="72"></td>
          <td id="LC72" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L73" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="73"></td>
          <td id="LC73" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>else</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L74" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="74"></td>
          <td id="LC74" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>pick</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>selected</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L75" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="75"></td>
          <td id="LC75" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L76" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="76"></td>
          <td id="LC76" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L77" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="77"></td>
          <td id="LC77" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L78" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="78"></td>
          <td id="LC78" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>pass</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>on</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;click&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L79" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="79"></td>
          <td id="LC79" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>preventDefault</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L80" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="80"></td>
          <td id="LC80" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>pass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L81" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="81"></td>
          <td id="LC81" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L82" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="82"></td>
          <td id="LC82" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L83" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="83"></td>
          <td id="LC83" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>undo</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>on</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;click&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L84" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="84"></td>
          <td id="LC84" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>preventDefault</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L85" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="85"></td>
          <td id="LC85" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>undo</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L86" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="86"></td>
          <td id="LC86" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L87" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="87"></td>
          <td id="LC87" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L88" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="88"></td>
          <td id="LC88" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>redo</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>on</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;click&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L89" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="89"></td>
          <td id="LC89" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>preventDefault</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L90" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="90"></td>
          <td id="LC90" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>redo</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L91" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="91"></td>
          <td id="LC91" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L92" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="92"></td>
          <td id="LC92" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L93" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="93"></td>
          <td id="LC93" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>reset</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L94" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="94"></td>
          <td id="LC94" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>reset</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>on</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;click&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L95" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="95"></td>
          <td id="LC95" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>preventDefault</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L96" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="96"></td>
          <td id="LC96" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>reset</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L97" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="97"></td>
          <td id="LC97" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L98" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="98"></td>
          <td id="LC98" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L99" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="99"></td>
          <td id="LC99" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L100" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="100"></td>
          <td id="LC100" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>sharedListContinue</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L101" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="101"></td>
          <td id="LC101" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>sharedListContinue</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>on</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;click&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L102" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="102"></td>
          <td id="LC102" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>preventDefault</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L103" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="103"></td>
          <td id="LC103" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>resetToFavorites</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>map</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSharedFavorites</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span> <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>id</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span> <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L104" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="104"></td>
          <td id="LC104" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-smi>console</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>log</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSettings</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L105" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="105"></td>
          <td id="LC105" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>setSettings</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSettings</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L106" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="106"></td>
          <td id="LC106" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>update</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-c1>true</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L107" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="107"></td>
          <td id="LC107" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>dismissSharedList</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L108" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="108"></td>
          <td id="LC108" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L109" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="109"></td>
          <td id="LC109" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L110" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="110"></td>
          <td id="LC110" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L111" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="111"></td>
          <td id="LC111" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>sharedListSkip</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L112" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="112"></td>
          <td id="LC112" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>sharedListSkip</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>on</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;click&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L113" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="113"></td>
          <td id="LC113" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>e</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>preventDefault</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L114" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="114"></td>
          <td id="LC114" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>dismissSharedList</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L115" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="115"></td>
          <td id="LC115" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L116" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="116"></td>
          <td id="LC116" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L117" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="117"></td>
          <td id="LC117" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L118" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="118"></td>
          <td id="LC118" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>function</span> <span class=pl-en>jquerify</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>obj</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L119" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="119"></td>
          <td id="LC119" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>result</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span><span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L120" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="120"></td>
          <td id="LC120" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>for</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>key</span> <span class=pl-k>in</span> <span class=pl-s1>obj</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L121" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="121"></td>
          <td id="LC121" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>key</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;settings&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L122" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="122"></td>
          <td id="LC122" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                    <span class=pl-s1>result</span><span class=pl-kos>[</span><span class=pl-s1>key</span><span class=pl-kos>]</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-en>jquerify</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>obj</span><span class=pl-kos>[</span><span class=pl-s1>key</span><span class=pl-kos>]</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L123" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="123"></td>
          <td id="LC123" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L124" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="124"></td>
          <td id="LC124" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-k>else</span> <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>obj</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>hasOwnProperty</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>key</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L125" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="125"></td>
          <td id="LC125" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                    <span class=pl-s1>result</span><span class=pl-kos>[</span><span class=pl-s1>key</span><span class=pl-kos>]</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>obj</span><span class=pl-kos>[</span><span class=pl-s1>key</span><span class=pl-kos>]</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L126" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="126"></td>
          <td id="LC126" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L127" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="127"></td>
          <td id="LC127" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L128" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="128"></td>
          <td id="LC128" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-s1>result</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L129" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="129"></td>
          <td id="LC129" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L130" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="130"></td>
          <td id="LC130" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L131" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="131"></td>
          <td id="LC131" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L132" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="132"></td>
          <td id="LC132" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L133" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="133"></td>
          <td id="LC133" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L134" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="134"></td>
          <td id="LC134" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-c>/* INITIALIZATION */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L135" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="135"></td>
          <td id="LC135" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L136" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="136"></td>
          <td id="LC136" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>initialize</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L137" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="137"></td>
          <td id="LC137" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L138" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="138"></td>
          <td id="LC138" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Initializes UI.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L139" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="139"></td>
          <td id="LC139" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L140" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="140"></td>
          <td id="LC140" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>setSettings</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSettings</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L141" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="141"></td>
          <td id="LC141" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>update</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L142" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="142"></td>
          <td id="LC142" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L143" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="143"></td>
          <td id="LC143" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>sharedFavorites</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSharedFavorites</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L144" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="144"></td>
          <td id="LC144" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>sharedFavorites</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L145" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="145"></td>
          <td id="LC145" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>displaySharedList</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>sharedFavorites</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L146" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="146"></td>
          <td id="LC146" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L147" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="147"></td>
          <td id="LC147" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L148" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="148"></td>
          <td id="LC148" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L149" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="149"></td>
          <td id="LC149" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-c>/* GETTERS/SETTERS FOR SETTINGS */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L150" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="150"></td>
          <td id="LC150" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L151" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="151"></td>
          <td id="LC151" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSetting</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>setting</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L152" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="152"></td>
          <td id="LC152" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>$elem</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>[</span><span class=pl-s1>setting</span><span class=pl-kos>]</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L153" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="153"></td>
          <td id="LC153" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>type</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>$elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>attr</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;type&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L154" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="154"></td>
          <td id="LC154" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>values</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L155" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="155"></td>
          <td id="LC155" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>value</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L156" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="156"></td>
          <td id="LC156" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L157" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="157"></td>
          <td id="LC157" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>type</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;checkbox&#39;</span> <span class=pl-c1>||</span> <span class=pl-s1>type</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;radio&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L158" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="158"></td>
          <td id="LC158" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>$elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>length</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-c1>1</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L159" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="159"></td>
          <td id="LC159" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-s1>$elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>prop</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;checked&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L160" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="160"></td>
          <td id="LC160" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L161" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="161"></td>
          <td id="LC161" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>else</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L162" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="162"></td>
          <td id="LC162" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>values</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>makeArray</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>$elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>filter</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;:checked&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>map</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-k>function</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L163" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="163"></td>
          <td id="LC163" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                    <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>value</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>value</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L164" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="164"></td>
          <td id="LC164" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                    <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>hasClass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;setting-number&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L165" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="165"></td>
          <td id="LC165" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                        <span class=pl-s1>value</span> <span class=pl-c1>*=</span> <span class=pl-c1>1</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L166" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="166"></td>
          <td id="LC166" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                    <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L167" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="167"></td>
          <td id="LC167" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                    <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-s1>value</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L168" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="168"></td>
          <td id="LC168" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L169" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="169"></td>
          <td id="LC169" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>type</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;checkbox&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L170" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="170"></td>
          <td id="LC170" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                    <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-s1>values</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L171" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="171"></td>
          <td id="LC171" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-kos>}</span> <span class=pl-k>else</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L172" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="172"></td>
          <td id="LC172" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                    <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-s1>values</span><span class=pl-kos>[</span><span class=pl-c1>0</span><span class=pl-kos>]</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L173" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="173"></td>
          <td id="LC173" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L174" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="174"></td>
          <td id="LC174" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L175" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="175"></td>
          <td id="LC175" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L176" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="176"></td>
          <td id="LC176" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>else</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L177" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="177"></td>
          <td id="LC177" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>value</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>$elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>val</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L178" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="178"></td>
          <td id="LC178" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>type</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;number&#39;</span> <span class=pl-c1>||</span> <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>hasClass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;setting-number&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L179" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="179"></td>
          <td id="LC179" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>value</span> <span class=pl-c1>*=</span> <span class=pl-c1>1</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L180" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="180"></td>
          <td id="LC180" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L181" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="181"></td>
          <td id="LC181" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-s1>value</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L182" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="182"></td>
          <td id="LC182" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L183" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="183"></td>
          <td id="LC183" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L184" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="184"></td>
          <td id="LC184" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L185" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="185"></td>
          <td id="LC185" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>setSetting</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>setting</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>value</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L186" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="186"></td>
          <td id="LC186" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>$elem</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>[</span><span class=pl-s1>setting</span><span class=pl-kos>]</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L187" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="187"></td>
          <td id="LC187" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>type</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>$elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>attr</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;type&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L188" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="188"></td>
          <td id="LC188" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L189" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="189"></td>
          <td id="LC189" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>type</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;checkbox&#39;</span> <span class=pl-c1>||</span> <span class=pl-s1>type</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;radio&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L190" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="190"></td>
          <td id="LC190" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>$elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>length</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-c1>1</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L191" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="191"></td>
          <td id="LC191" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>$elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>prop</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;checked&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>value</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L192" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="192"></td>
          <td id="LC192" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L193" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="193"></td>
          <td id="LC193" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>else</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L194" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="194"></td>
          <td id="LC194" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>$elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>each</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-k>function</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L195" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="195"></td>
          <td id="LC195" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                    <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>val</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>value</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L196" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="196"></td>
          <td id="LC196" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                    <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>hasClass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;setting-number&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L197" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="197"></td>
          <td id="LC197" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                        <span class=pl-s1>val</span> <span class=pl-c1>*=</span> <span class=pl-c1>1</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L198" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="198"></td>
          <td id="LC198" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                    <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L199" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="199"></td>
          <td id="LC199" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                    <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>prop</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;checked&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>isArray</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>value</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> ? <span class=pl-s1>value</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>indexOf</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>val</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-c1>!==</span> <span class=pl-c1>-</span><span class=pl-c1>1</span> : <span class=pl-s1>value</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-s1>val</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L200" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="200"></td>
          <td id="LC200" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L201" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="201"></td>
          <td id="LC201" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L202" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="202"></td>
          <td id="LC202" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L203" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="203"></td>
          <td id="LC203" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>else</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L204" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="204"></td>
          <td id="LC204" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>type</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;number&#39;</span> <span class=pl-c1>||</span> <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>hasClass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;setting-number&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L205" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="205"></td>
          <td id="LC205" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>value</span> <span class=pl-c1>*=</span> <span class=pl-c1>1</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L206" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="206"></td>
          <td id="LC206" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L207" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="207"></td>
          <td id="LC207" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>$elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>val</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>value</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L208" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="208"></td>
          <td id="LC208" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L209" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="209"></td>
          <td id="LC209" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L210" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="210"></td>
          <td id="LC210" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L211" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="211"></td>
          <td id="LC211" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSettings</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L212" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="212"></td>
          <td id="LC212" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>settings</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span><span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L213" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="213"></td>
          <td id="LC213" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>setting</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L214" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="214"></td>
          <td id="LC214" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L215" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="215"></td>
          <td id="LC215" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>for</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>setting</span> <span class=pl-k>in</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L216" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="216"></td>
          <td id="LC216" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>hasOwnProperty</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>setting</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L217" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="217"></td>
          <td id="LC217" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>[</span><span class=pl-s1>setting</span><span class=pl-kos>]</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSetting</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>setting</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L218" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="218"></td>
          <td id="LC218" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L219" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="219"></td>
          <td id="LC219" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L220" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="220"></td>
          <td id="LC220" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-s1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L221" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="221"></td>
          <td id="LC221" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L222" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="222"></td>
          <td id="LC222" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L223" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="223"></td>
          <td id="LC223" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>setSettings</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L224" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="224"></td>
          <td id="LC224" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>setting</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L225" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="225"></td>
          <td id="LC225" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L226" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="226"></td>
          <td id="LC226" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>for</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>setting</span> <span class=pl-k>in</span> <span class=pl-s1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L227" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="227"></td>
          <td id="LC227" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>hasOwnProperty</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>setting</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L228" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="228"></td>
          <td id="LC228" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>setSetting</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>setting</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>[</span><span class=pl-s1>setting</span><span class=pl-kos>]</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L229" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="229"></td>
          <td id="LC229" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L230" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="230"></td>
          <td id="LC230" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L231" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="231"></td>
          <td id="LC231" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L232" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="232"></td>
          <td id="LC232" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L233" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="233"></td>
          <td id="LC233" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-c>/* SELECTION */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L234" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="234"></td>
          <td id="LC234" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L235" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="235"></td>
          <td id="LC235" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>select</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L236" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="236"></td>
          <td id="LC236" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L237" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="237"></td>
          <td id="LC237" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Selects the given element.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L238" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="238"></td>
          <td id="LC238" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L239" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="239"></td>
          <td id="LC239" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>toggleClass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;selected&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L240" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="240"></td>
          <td id="LC240" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L241" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="241"></td>
          <td id="LC241" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L242" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="242"></td>
          <td id="LC242" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getItem</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L243" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="243"></td>
          <td id="LC243" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L244" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="244"></td>
          <td id="LC244" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Gets the item associated with this element.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L245" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="245"></td>
          <td id="LC245" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L246" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="246"></td>
          <td id="LC246" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>data</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;item&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L247" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="247"></td>
          <td id="LC247" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L248" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="248"></td>
          <td id="LC248" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L249" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="249"></td>
          <td id="LC249" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSelected</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L250" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="250"></td>
          <td id="LC250" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L251" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="251"></td>
          <td id="LC251" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Returns a list of the currently selected items.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L252" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="252"></td>
          <td id="LC252" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L253" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="253"></td>
          <td id="LC253" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L254" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="254"></td>
          <td id="LC254" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>evaluating</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>find</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;.selected&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>map</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>i</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L255" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="255"></td>
          <td id="LC255" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getItem</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L256" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="256"></td>
          <td id="LC256" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>get</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L257" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="257"></td>
          <td id="LC257" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L258" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="258"></td>
          <td id="LC258" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L259" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="259"></td>
          <td id="LC259" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-c>/* UI UPDATE FUNCTIONS */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L260" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="260"></td>
          <td id="LC260" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L261" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="261"></td>
          <td id="LC261" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>display</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>func</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>quick</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L262" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="262"></td>
          <td id="LC262" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L263" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="263"></td>
          <td id="LC263" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * If quick is true, run the given display func immediately.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L264" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="264"></td>
          <td id="LC264" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Otherwise, fade out the item list, run it, then fade in</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L265" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="265"></td>
          <td id="LC265" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * again.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L266" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="266"></td>
          <td id="LC266" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L267" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="267"></td>
          <td id="LC267" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L268" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="268"></td>
          <td id="LC268" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L269" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="269"></td>
          <td id="LC269" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>quick</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L270" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="270"></td>
          <td id="LC270" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>func</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L271" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="271"></td>
          <td id="LC271" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L272" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="272"></td>
          <td id="LC272" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>else</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L273" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="273"></td>
          <td id="LC273" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>evaluating</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>animate</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>{</span><span class=pl-c1>opacity</span>: <span class=pl-c1>0</span><span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;fast&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L274" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="274"></td>
          <td id="LC274" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>func</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L275" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="275"></td>
          <td id="LC275" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>evaluating</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>animate</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>{</span><span class=pl-c1>opacity</span>: <span class=pl-c1>1</span><span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;fast&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L276" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="276"></td>
          <td id="LC276" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L277" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="277"></td>
          <td id="LC277" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L278" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="278"></td>
          <td id="LC278" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L279" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="279"></td>
          <td id="LC279" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L280" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="280"></td>
          <td id="LC280" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>displayEmpty</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L281" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="281"></td>
          <td id="LC281" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L282" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="282"></td>
          <td id="LC282" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Displays an empty message.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L283" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="283"></td>
          <td id="LC283" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L284" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="284"></td>
          <td id="LC284" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>item</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>wrapItem</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>hasItems</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> ? <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>messages</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>orderedAll</span> <span class=pl-c1>+</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39; &#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> : <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>messages</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>noItems</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>addClass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;notice&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L285" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="285"></td>
          <td id="LC285" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>hasItems</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L286" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="286"></td>
          <td id="LC286" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>append</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>makeResetButton</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>messages</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>reset</span> <span class=pl-c1>+</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;?&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L287" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="287"></td>
          <td id="LC287" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L288" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="288"></td>
          <td id="LC288" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>evaluating</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>empty</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>width</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;100%&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>append</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L289" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="289"></td>
          <td id="LC289" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>updatePickPass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-c1>false</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L290" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="290"></td>
          <td id="LC290" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L291" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="291"></td>
          <td id="LC291" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L292" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="292"></td>
          <td id="LC292" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>displayBatch</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L293" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="293"></td>
          <td id="LC293" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L294" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="294"></td>
          <td id="LC294" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Displays the current evaluating batch of items.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L295" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="295"></td>
          <td id="LC295" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L296" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="296"></td>
          <td id="LC296" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L297" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="297"></td>
          <td id="LC297" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>batch</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getEvaluating</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L298" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="298"></td>
          <td id="LC298" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>evaluating</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>empty</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L299" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="299"></td>
          <td id="LC299" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>each</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>batch</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L300" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="300"></td>
          <td id="LC300" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>evaluating</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>append</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getItemElem</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSettings</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L301" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="301"></td>
          <td id="LC301" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L302" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="302"></td>
          <td id="LC302" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>updatePickPass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-c1>true</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L303" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="303"></td>
          <td id="LC303" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L304" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="304"></td>
          <td id="LC304" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L305" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="305"></td>
          <td id="LC305" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>updateHistoryButtons</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L306" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="306"></td>
          <td id="LC306" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L307" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="307"></td>
          <td id="LC307" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Updates the undo/redo buttons based on the state.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L308" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="308"></td>
          <td id="LC308" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L309" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="309"></td>
          <td id="LC309" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>undo</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>toggleClass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;disabled&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-c1>!</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>canUndo</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L310" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="310"></td>
          <td id="LC310" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>redo</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>toggleClass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;disabled&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-c1>!</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>canRedo</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L311" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="311"></td>
          <td id="LC311" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L312" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="312"></td>
          <td id="LC312" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L313" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="313"></td>
          <td id="LC313" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>updatePickPass</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>canPick</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L314" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="314"></td>
          <td id="LC314" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L315" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="315"></td>
          <td id="LC315" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Enables/disables the pick/pass buttons based on canPick.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L316" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="316"></td>
          <td id="LC316" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L317" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="317"></td>
          <td id="LC317" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>pick</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>toggleClass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;disabled&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-c1>!</span><span class=pl-s1>canPick</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>prop</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;disabled&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-c1>!</span><span class=pl-s1>canPick</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L318" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="318"></td>
          <td id="LC318" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>pass</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>toggleClass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;disabled&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-c1>!</span><span class=pl-s1>canPick</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>prop</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&quot;disabled&quot;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-c1>!</span><span class=pl-s1>canPick</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L319" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="319"></td>
          <td id="LC319" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L320" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="320"></td>
          <td id="LC320" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L321" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="321"></td>
          <td id="LC321" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>updateFavorites</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L322" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="322"></td>
          <td id="LC322" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L323" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="323"></td>
          <td id="LC323" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Update the found favorites list according to the state.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L324" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="324"></td>
          <td id="LC324" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L325" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="325"></td>
          <td id="LC325" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L326" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="326"></td>
          <td id="LC326" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>favorites</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getFavorites</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L327" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="327"></td>
          <td id="LC327" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>favorites</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>empty</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L328" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="328"></td>
          <td id="LC328" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>each</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>favorites</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L329" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="329"></td>
          <td id="LC329" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>favorites</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>append</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getItemElem</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSettings</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L330" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="330"></td>
          <td id="LC330" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L331" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="331"></td>
          <td id="LC331" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>shortcodeLink</span> <span class=pl-c1>&amp;&amp;</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>favoritesQueryParam</span> <span class=pl-c1>&amp;&amp;</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>shortcodeLength</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L332" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="332"></td>
          <td id="LC332" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>shortcodeLink</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>attr</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;href&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getShortcodeLink</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>toggle</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>favorites</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>length</span> <span class=pl-c1>&gt;</span> <span class=pl-c1>0</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L333" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="333"></td>
          <td id="LC333" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L334" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="334"></td>
          <td id="LC334" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L335" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="335"></td>
          <td id="LC335" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L336" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="336"></td>
          <td id="LC336" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>update</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>quick</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L337" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="337"></td>
          <td id="LC337" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L338" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="338"></td>
          <td id="LC338" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Perform a full UI update based on the current state. The update is</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L339" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="339"></td>
          <td id="LC339" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * immediate if quick is true; otherwise, the Pokémon display will be</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L340" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="340"></td>
          <td id="LC340" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * faded out/in.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L341" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="341"></td>
          <td id="LC341" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L342" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="342"></td>
          <td id="LC342" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L343" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="343"></td>
          <td id="LC343" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L344" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="344"></td>
          <td id="LC344" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>display</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L345" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="345"></td>
          <td id="LC345" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getEvaluating</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>length</span> <span class=pl-c1>===</span> <span class=pl-c1>0</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L346" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="346"></td>
          <td id="LC346" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>displayEmpty</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L347" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="347"></td>
          <td id="LC347" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L348" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="348"></td>
          <td id="LC348" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>else</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L349" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="349"></td>
          <td id="LC349" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>displayBatch</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L350" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="350"></td>
          <td id="LC350" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L351" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="351"></td>
          <td id="LC351" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>updateFavorites</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L352" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="352"></td>
          <td id="LC352" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>onUpdate</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L353" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="353"></td>
          <td id="LC353" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">                <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>onUpdate</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>call</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L354" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="354"></td>
          <td id="LC354" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L355" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="355"></td>
          <td id="LC355" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>canPick</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-c1>true</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L356" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="356"></td>
          <td id="LC356" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>quick</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L357" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="357"></td>
          <td id="LC357" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>updateHistoryButtons</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L358" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="358"></td>
          <td id="LC358" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L359" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="359"></td>
          <td id="LC359" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L360" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="360"></td>
          <td id="LC360" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>dismissSharedList</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L361" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="361"></td>
          <td id="LC361" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L362" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="362"></td>
          <td id="LC362" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Dismiss a shared list.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L363" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="363"></td>
          <td id="LC363" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L364" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="364"></td>
          <td id="LC364" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>dismissSharedList</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L365" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="365"></td>
          <td id="LC365" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>dismissSharedList</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>call</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L366" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="366"></td>
          <td id="LC366" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L367" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="367"></td>
          <td id="LC367" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>history</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>replaceState</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L368" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="368"></td>
          <td id="LC368" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>history</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>replaceState</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>{</span><span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-smi>document</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>title</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-smi>window</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>location</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>pathname</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L369" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="369"></td>
          <td id="LC369" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L370" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="370"></td>
          <td id="LC370" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>sharedListContainer</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>hide</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L371" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="371"></td>
          <td id="LC371" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L372" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="372"></td>
          <td id="LC372" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L373" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="373"></td>
          <td id="LC373" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>displaySharedList</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>favorites</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L374" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="374"></td>
          <td id="LC374" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L375" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="375"></td>
          <td id="LC375" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Display the given favorites as a shared list.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L376" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="376"></td>
          <td id="LC376" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L377" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="377"></td>
          <td id="LC377" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>displaySharedList</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L378" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="378"></td>
          <td id="LC378" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>displaySharedList</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>call</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>favorites</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L379" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="379"></td>
          <td id="LC379" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L380" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="380"></td>
          <td id="LC380" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L381" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="381"></td>
          <td id="LC381" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L382" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="382"></td>
          <td id="LC382" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-c1>!</span><span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>sharedList</span> <span class=pl-c1>||</span> <span class=pl-c1>!</span><span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>sharedListContainer</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-k>return</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L383" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="383"></td>
          <td id="LC383" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L384" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="384"></td>
          <td id="LC384" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>each</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>favorites</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L385" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="385"></td>
          <td id="LC385" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>sharedList</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>append</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getItemElem</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSettings</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L386" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="386"></td>
          <td id="LC386" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L387" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="387"></td>
          <td id="LC387" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L388" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="388"></td>
          <td id="LC388" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>elem</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>sharedListContainer</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>show</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L389" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="389"></td>
          <td id="LC389" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L390" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="390"></td>
          <td id="LC390" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L391" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="391"></td>
          <td id="LC391" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-c>/* MAIN PICKER FUNCTIONALITY */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L392" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="392"></td>
          <td id="LC392" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L393" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="393"></td>
          <td id="LC393" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>pick</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>items</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L394" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="394"></td>
          <td id="LC394" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L395" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="395"></td>
          <td id="LC395" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Pick the given items.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L396" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="396"></td>
          <td id="LC396" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L397" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="397"></td>
          <td id="LC397" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-c1>!</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>canPick</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-k>return</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L398" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="398"></td>
          <td id="LC398" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>canPick</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-c1>false</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L399" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="399"></td>
          <td id="LC399" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>pick</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>items</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L400" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="400"></td>
          <td id="LC400" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>update</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L401" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="401"></td>
          <td id="LC401" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L402" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="402"></td>
          <td id="LC402" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L403" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="403"></td>
          <td id="LC403" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>pass</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L404" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="404"></td>
          <td id="LC404" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L405" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="405"></td>
          <td id="LC405" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Pass on this batch.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L406" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="406"></td>
          <td id="LC406" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L407" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="407"></td>
          <td id="LC407" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-c1>!</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>canPick</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-k>return</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L408" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="408"></td>
          <td id="LC408" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>canPick</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-c1>false</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L409" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="409"></td>
          <td id="LC409" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>pass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L410" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="410"></td>
          <td id="LC410" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>update</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L411" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="411"></td>
          <td id="LC411" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L412" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="412"></td>
          <td id="LC412" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L413" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="413"></td>
          <td id="LC413" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>undo</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L414" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="414"></td>
          <td id="LC414" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L415" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="415"></td>
          <td id="LC415" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Undo the last action.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L416" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="416"></td>
          <td id="LC416" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L417" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="417"></td>
          <td id="LC417" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>canUndo</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L418" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="418"></td>
          <td id="LC418" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>undo</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L419" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="419"></td>
          <td id="LC419" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>setSettings</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSettings</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L420" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="420"></td>
          <td id="LC420" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>update</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L421" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="421"></td>
          <td id="LC421" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L422" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="422"></td>
          <td id="LC422" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L423" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="423"></td>
          <td id="LC423" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L424" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="424"></td>
          <td id="LC424" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>redo</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L425" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="425"></td>
          <td id="LC425" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L426" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="426"></td>
          <td id="LC426" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Redo the last undone action.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L427" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="427"></td>
          <td id="LC427" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L428" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="428"></td>
          <td id="LC428" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>canRedo</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L429" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="429"></td>
          <td id="LC429" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>redo</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L430" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="430"></td>
          <td id="LC430" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>setSettings</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getSettings</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L431" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="431"></td>
          <td id="LC431" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>update</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L432" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="432"></td>
          <td id="LC432" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L433" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="433"></td>
          <td id="LC433" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L434" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="434"></td>
          <td id="LC434" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L435" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="435"></td>
          <td id="LC435" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>reset</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L436" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="436"></td>
          <td id="LC436" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L437" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="437"></td>
          <td id="LC437" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Reset the state (prompting if the state is not untouched).</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L438" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="438"></td>
          <td id="LC438" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L439" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="439"></td>
          <td id="LC439" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>untouched</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>isUntouched</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L440" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="440"></td>
          <td id="LC440" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>untouched</span> <span class=pl-c1>||</span> <span class=pl-en>confirm</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>messages</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>resetWarning</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L441" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="441"></td>
          <td id="LC441" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>picker</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>reset</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L442" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="442"></td>
          <td id="LC442" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>update</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L443" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="443"></td>
          <td id="LC443" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L444" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="444"></td>
          <td id="LC444" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L445" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="445"></td>
          <td id="LC445" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L446" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="446"></td>
          <td id="LC446" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-c>/* UI UTILITY FUNCTIONS */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L447" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="447"></td>
          <td id="LC447" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L448" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="448"></td>
          <td id="LC448" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>wrapItem</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>itemContent</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L449" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="449"></td>
          <td id="LC449" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L450" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="450"></td>
          <td id="LC450" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Wraps the given item content in an HTML structure and returns it.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L451" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="451"></td>
          <td id="LC451" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L452" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="452"></td>
          <td id="LC452" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>wrapItem</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L453" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="453"></td>
          <td id="LC453" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>wrapItem</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>itemContent</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L454" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="454"></td>
          <td id="LC454" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L455" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="455"></td>
          <td id="LC455" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;&lt;li&gt;&lt;/li&gt;&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>append</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>itemContent</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L456" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="456"></td>
          <td id="LC456" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L457" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="457"></td>
          <td id="LC457" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L458" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="458"></td>
          <td id="LC458" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getItemElem</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L459" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="459"></td>
          <td id="LC459" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L460" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="460"></td>
          <td id="LC460" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Creates and returns an element or jQuery object for an item,</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L461" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="461"></td>
          <td id="LC461" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * to be inserted into the evaluating element.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L462" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="462"></td>
          <td id="LC462" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * The behaviour of this function can be overridden with the</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L463" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="463"></td>
          <td id="LC463" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * getItemElem setting. By default, if the getImageUrl setting</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L464" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="464"></td>
          <td id="LC464" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * is set, it returns an image with that URL; otherwise, it simply</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L465" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="465"></td>
          <td id="LC465" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * returns a plain text list item.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L466" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="466"></td>
          <td id="LC466" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L467" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="467"></td>
          <td id="LC467" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>itemContent</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L468" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="468"></td>
          <td id="LC468" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>itemName</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L469" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="469"></td>
          <td id="LC469" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-s1>itemName</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>name</span> <span class=pl-c1>||</span> <span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>id</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L470" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="470"></td>
          <td id="LC470" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>getItemElem</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L471" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="471"></td>
          <td id="LC471" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getItemElem</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>addClass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;item&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>data</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;item&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>id</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L472" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="472"></td>
          <td id="LC472" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L473" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="473"></td>
          <td id="LC473" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>if</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>image</span> <span class=pl-c1>||</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>getItemImageUrl</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L474" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="474"></td>
          <td id="LC474" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>itemContent</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;&lt;img src=&quot;&#39;</span> <span class=pl-c1>+</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>getItemImageUrl</span> ? <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>options</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>getItemImageUrl</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>settings</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> : <span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>image</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-c1>+</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;&quot; alt=&quot;&#39;</span> <span class=pl-c1>+</span> <span class=pl-s1>itemName</span> <span class=pl-c1>+</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;&quot; title=&quot;&#39;</span> <span class=pl-c1>+</span> <span class=pl-s1>itemName</span> <span class=pl-c1>+</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;&quot;&gt;&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L475" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="475"></td>
          <td id="LC475" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L476" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="476"></td>
          <td id="LC476" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>else</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L477" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="477"></td>
          <td id="LC477" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>itemContent</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;&lt;span&gt;&#39;</span> <span class=pl-c1>+</span> <span class=pl-s1>itemName</span> <span class=pl-c1>+</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;&lt;/span&gt;&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L478" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="478"></td>
          <td id="LC478" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L479" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="479"></td>
          <td id="LC479" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>wrapItem</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>itemContent</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>addClass</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;item&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>data</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;item&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-s1>item</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>id</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L480" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="480"></td>
          <td id="LC480" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L481" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="481"></td>
          <td id="LC481" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L482" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="482"></td>
          <td id="LC482" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>prototype</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>makeResetButton</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>text</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L483" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="483"></td>
          <td id="LC483" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-c>/**</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L484" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="484"></td>
          <td id="LC484" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         * Creates and returns a reset button.</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L485" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="485"></td>
          <td id="LC485" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-c>         */</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L486" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="486"></td>
          <td id="LC486" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>var</span> <span class=pl-s1>self</span> <span class=pl-c1>=</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L487" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="487"></td>
          <td id="LC487" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-s1>$</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;&lt;button type=&quot;button&quot;&gt;&#39;</span> <span class=pl-c1>+</span> <span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s1>text</span> <span class=pl-c1>||</span> <span class=pl-smi>this</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>messages</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-c1>reset</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-c1>+</span> <span class=pl-s>&#39;&lt;/button&gt;&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>on</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-s>&#39;click&#39;</span><span class=pl-kos>,</span> <span class=pl-k>function</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span> <span class=pl-kos>{</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L488" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="488"></td>
          <td id="LC488" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">            <span class=pl-s1>self</span><span class=pl-kos>.</span><span class=pl-en>reset</span><span class=pl-kos>(</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L489" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="489"></td>
          <td id="LC489" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">        <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L490" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="490"></td>
          <td id="LC490" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L491" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="491"></td>
          <td id="LC491" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">
</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L492" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="492"></td>
          <td id="LC492" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line">    <span class=pl-k>return</span> <span class=pl-v>PickerUI</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td id="L493" class="blob-num js-line-number js-code-nav-line-number js-blob-rnum" data-line-number="493"></td>
          <td id="LC493" class="blob-code blob-code-inner js-file-line"><span class=pl-kos>}</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>)</span><span class=pl-kos>;</span></td>
        </tr>
  </table>
</div>

  <details class="details-reset details-overlay BlobToolbar position-absolute js-file-line-actions dropdown d-none" aria-hidden="true">
    <summary class="btn-octicon ml-0 px-2 p-0 color-bg-default border color-border-default rounded-2" aria-label="Inline file action toolbar">
      <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-kebab-horizontal">
    <path d="M8 9a1.5 1.5 0 100-3 1.5 1.5 0 000 3zM1.5 9a1.5 1.5 0 100-3 1.5 1.5 0 000 3zm13 0a1.5 1.5 0 100-3 1.5 1.5 0 000 3z"></path>
</svg>
    </summary>
    <details-menu>

      <ul class="BlobToolbar-dropdown dropdown-menu dropdown-menu-se ml-2 mt-2"
      style="width:185px"
      >
        <li>
          <clipboard-copy role="menuitem" class="dropdown-item" id="js-copy-lines" style="cursor:pointer;" aria-label="Copy lines">
            Copy lines
          </clipboard-copy>
        </li>
        <li>
          <clipboard-copy role="menuitem" class="dropdown-item" id="js-copy-permalink" style="cursor:pointer;" aria-label="Copy permalink">
            Copy permalink
          </clipboard-copy>
        </li>
        <li><a class="dropdown-item js-update-url-with-hash" id="js-view-git-blame" role="menuitem" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/blame/8af40064ee38ba8d4e7478ea7ec674b832af750b/picker-ui.js">View git blame</a></li>
          <li><a class="dropdown-item" id="js-new-issue" role="menuitem" href="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/issues/new">Reference in new issue</a></li>
      </ul>
    </details-menu>
  </details>

    </div>

    </div>


 

  <details class="details-reset details-overlay details-overlay-dark" id="jumpto-line-details-dialog">
    <summary data-hotkey="l" aria-label="Jump to line"></summary>
    <details-dialog class="Box Box--overlay d-flex flex-column anim-fade-in fast linejump" aria-label="Jump to line">
      <!-- '"` --><!-- </textarea></xmp> --></option></form><form class="js-jump-to-line-form Box-body d-flex" data-turbo="false" action="" accept-charset="UTF-8" method="get">
        <input class="form-control flex-auto mr-3 linejump-input js-jump-to-line-field" type="text" placeholder="Jump to line&hellip;" aria-label="Jump to line" autofocus>
        <button data-close-dialog="" type="submit" data-view-component="true" class="btn">  Go
 
</button>
</form>    </details-dialog>
  </details>

    <div class="Popover anim-scale-in js-tagsearch-popover"
     hidden
     data-tagsearch-url="/antialiasis/favorite-picker/find-definition"
     data-tagsearch-ref="master"
     data-tagsearch-code-nav-context="BLOB_VIEW">
  <div class="Popover-message Popover-message--large Popover-message--top-left TagsearchPopover mt-1 mb-4 mx-auto Box color-shadow-large">
    <div class="TagsearchPopover-content js-tagsearch-popover-content overflow-auto" style="will-change:transform;">
    </div>
  </div>
</div>


</div>

  </div>


</div>


    </main>
  </div>

  </div>

          <footer class="footer width-full container-xl p-responsive" role="contentinfo">


  <div class="position-relative d-flex flex-items-center pb-2 f6 color-fg-muted border-top color-border-muted flex-column-reverse flex-lg-row flex-wrap flex-lg-nowrap mt-6 pt-6">
    <ul class="list-style-none d-flex flex-wrap col-0 col-lg-2 flex-justify-start flex-lg-justify-between mb-2 mb-lg-0">
      <li class="mt-2 mt-lg-0 d-flex flex-items-center">
        <a aria-label="Homepage" title="GitHub" class="footer-octicon mr-2" href="https://github.com">
          <svg aria-hidden="true" height="24" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="24" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-mark-github">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M8 0C3.58 0 0 3.58 0 8c0 3.54 2.29 6.53 5.47 7.59.4.07.55-.17.55-.38 0-.19-.01-.82-.01-1.49-2.01.37-2.53-.49-2.69-.94-.09-.23-.48-.94-.82-1.13-.28-.15-.68-.52-.01-.53.63-.01 1.08.58 1.23.82.72 1.21 1.87.87 2.33.66.07-.52.28-.87.51-1.07-1.78-.2-3.64-.89-3.64-3.95 0-.87.31-1.59.82-2.15-.08-.2-.36-1.02.08-2.12 0 0 .67-.21 2.2.82.64-.18 1.32-.27 2-.27.68 0 1.36.09 2 .27 1.53-1.04 2.2-.82 2.2-.82.44 1.1.16 1.92.08 2.12.51.56.82 1.27.82 2.15 0 3.07-1.87 3.75-3.65 3.95.29.25.54.73.54 1.48 0 1.07-.01 1.93-.01 2.2 0 .21.15.46.55.38A8.013 8.013 0 0016 8c0-4.42-3.58-8-8-8z"></path>
</svg>
</a>        <span>
        &copy; 2022 GitHub, Inc.
        </span>
      </li>
    </ul>
    <ul class="list-style-none d-flex flex-wrap col-12 col-lg-8 flex-justify-center flex-lg-justify-between mb-2 mb-lg-0">
        <li class="mr-3 mr-lg-0"><a href="https://docs.github.com/en/github/site-policy/github-terms-of-service" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Footer&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;go to terms&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;text:terms&quot;}">Terms</a></li>
        <li class="mr-3 mr-lg-0"><a href="https://docs.github.com/en/github/site-policy/github-privacy-statement" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Footer&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;go to privacy&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;text:privacy&quot;}">Privacy</a></li>
        <li class="mr-3 mr-lg-0"><a data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Footer&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;go to security&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;text:security&quot;}" href="https://github.com/security">Security</a></li>
        <li class="mr-3 mr-lg-0"><a href="https://www.githubstatus.com/" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Footer&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;go to status&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;text:status&quot;}">Status</a></li>
        <li class="mr-3 mr-lg-0"><a data-ga-click="Footer, go to help, text:Docs" href="https://docs.github.com">Docs</a></li>
        <li class="mr-3 mr-lg-0"><a href="https://support.github.com?tags=dotcom-footer" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Footer&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;go to contact&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;text:contact&quot;}">Contact GitHub</a></li>
        <li class="mr-3 mr-lg-0"><a href="https://github.com/pricing" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Footer&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;go to Pricing&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;text:Pricing&quot;}">Pricing</a></li>
      <li class="mr-3 mr-lg-0"><a href="https://docs.github.com" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Footer&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;go to api&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;text:api&quot;}">API</a></li>
      <li class="mr-3 mr-lg-0"><a href="https://services.github.com" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Footer&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;go to training&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;text:training&quot;}">Training</a></li>
        <li class="mr-3 mr-lg-0"><a href="https://github.blog" data-analytics-event="{&quot;category&quot;:&quot;Footer&quot;,&quot;action&quot;:&quot;go to blog&quot;,&quot;label&quot;:&quot;text:blog&quot;}">Blog</a></li>
        <li><a data-ga-click="Footer, go to about, text:about" href="https://github.com/about">About</a></li>
    </ul>
  </div>
  <div class="d-flex flex-justify-center pb-6">
    <span class="f6 color-fg-muted"></span>
  </div>
</footer>




  <div id="ajax-error-message" class="ajax-error-message flash flash-error" hidden>
    <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-alert">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M8.22 1.754a.25.25 0 00-.44 0L1.698 13.132a.25.25 0 00.22.368h12.164a.25.25 0 00.22-.368L8.22 1.754zm-1.763-.707c.659-1.234 2.427-1.234 3.086 0l6.082 11.378A1.75 1.75 0 0114.082 15H1.918a1.75 1.75 0 01-1.543-2.575L6.457 1.047zM9 11a1 1 0 11-2 0 1 1 0 012 0zm-.25-5.25a.75.75 0 00-1.5 0v2.5a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-2.5z"></path>
</svg>
    <button type="button" class="flash-close js-ajax-error-dismiss" aria-label="Dismiss error">
      <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-x">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M3.72 3.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0L8 6.94l3.22-3.22a.75.75 0 111.06 1.06L9.06 8l3.22 3.22a.75.75 0 11-1.06 1.06L8 9.06l-3.22 3.22a.75.75 0 01-1.06-1.06L6.94 8 3.72 4.78a.75.75 0 010-1.06z"></path>
</svg>
    </button>
    You can’t perform that action at this time.
  </div>

  <div class="js-stale-session-flash flash flash-warn flash-banner" hidden
    >
    <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-alert">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M8.22 1.754a.25.25 0 00-.44 0L1.698 13.132a.25.25 0 00.22.368h12.164a.25.25 0 00.22-.368L8.22 1.754zm-1.763-.707c.659-1.234 2.427-1.234 3.086 0l6.082 11.378A1.75 1.75 0 0114.082 15H1.918a1.75 1.75 0 01-1.543-2.575L6.457 1.047zM9 11a1 1 0 11-2 0 1 1 0 012 0zm-.25-5.25a.75.75 0 00-1.5 0v2.5a.75.75 0 001.5 0v-2.5z"></path>
</svg>
    <span class="js-stale-session-flash-signed-in" hidden>You signed in with another tab or window. <a href="">Reload</a> to refresh your session.</span>
    <span class="js-stale-session-flash-signed-out" hidden>You signed out in another tab or window. <a href="">Reload</a> to refresh your session.</span>
  </div>
    <template id="site-details-dialog">
  <details class="details-reset details-overlay details-overlay-dark lh-default color-fg-default hx_rsm" open>
    <summary role="button" aria-label="Close dialog"></summary>
    <details-dialog class="Box Box--overlay d-flex flex-column anim-fade-in fast hx_rsm-dialog hx_rsm-modal">
      <button class="Box-btn-octicon m-0 btn-octicon position-absolute right-0 top-0" type="button" aria-label="Close dialog" data-close-dialog>
        <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-x">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M3.72 3.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0L8 6.94l3.22-3.22a.75.75 0 111.06 1.06L9.06 8l3.22 3.22a.75.75 0 11-1.06 1.06L8 9.06l-3.22 3.22a.75.75 0 01-1.06-1.06L6.94 8 3.72 4.78a.75.75 0 010-1.06z"></path>
</svg>
      </button>
      <div class="octocat-spinner my-6 js-details-dialog-spinner"></div>
    </details-dialog>
  </details>
</template>

    <div class="Popover js-hovercard-content position-absolute" style="display: none; outline: none;" tabindex="0">
  <div class="Popover-message Popover-message--bottom-left Popover-message--large Box color-shadow-large" style="width:360px;">
  </div>
</div>

    <template id="snippet-clipboard-copy-button">
  <div class="zeroclipboard-container position-absolute right-0 top-0">
    <clipboard-copy aria-label="Copy" class="ClipboardButton btn js-clipboard-copy m-2 p-0 tooltipped-no-delay" data-copy-feedback="Copied!" data-tooltip-direction="w">
      <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-copy js-clipboard-copy-icon m-2">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M0 6.75C0 5.784.784 5 1.75 5h1.5a.75.75 0 010 1.5h-1.5a.25.25 0 00-.25.25v7.5c0 .138.112.25.25.25h7.5a.25.25 0 00.25-.25v-1.5a.75.75 0 011.5 0v1.5A1.75 1.75 0 019.25 16h-7.5A1.75 1.75 0 010 14.25v-7.5z"></path><path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M5 1.75C5 .784 5.784 0 6.75 0h7.5C15.216 0 16 .784 16 1.75v7.5A1.75 1.75 0 0114.25 11h-7.5A1.75 1.75 0 015 9.25v-7.5zm1.75-.25a.25.25 0 00-.25.25v7.5c0 .138.112.25.25.25h7.5a.25.25 0 00.25-.25v-7.5a.25.25 0 00-.25-.25h-7.5z"></path>
</svg>
      <svg aria-hidden="true" height="16" viewBox="0 0 16 16" version="1.1" width="16" data-view-component="true" class="octicon octicon-check js-clipboard-check-icon color-fg-success d-none m-2">
    <path fill-rule="evenodd" d="M13.78 4.22a.75.75 0 010 1.06l-7.25 7.25a.75.75 0 01-1.06 0L2.22 9.28a.75.75 0 011.06-1.06L6 10.94l6.72-6.72a.75.75 0 011.06 0z"></path>
</svg>
    </clipboard-copy>
  </div>
</template>




  </body>
</html>
```


----------



## Murkrow (May 25, 2022)

That's an HTML file rather than a javascript one, it looks like you copied or saved the page source of the github page instead of the code.

Once you're on the github page for the file you want, I suggest clicking the "raw" button above the code so that it loads a page with _only _the code on it, it should make it easier to copy the code by itself.


----------



## Butterfree (May 26, 2022)

Yeah, I suspected something like that might be going on. Rather than using "Save page as..." on the GitHub page itself, either copy just the _contents_ of the file shown on the page, or click the raw button to see just the file and then download it.


----------



## idontknow (May 26, 2022)

I clicked the raw button on each and downloaded them.  It seems to be working so far.  I appreciate the two of you helping.  Thanks!  I'll be working on it and keep it basic at first.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## JHG (Nov 26, 2022)

I guess this is even more outdated now that Generation IX is here.


----------

